# البترول أهميته، مخاطره وتحدياته



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

.البترول
أهميته، مخاطره وتحدياته
الدكتور بيوار خنسي هولندا /2005
إهداء إلى كل من تعلمت منه أومنها كلمة


المقدمة :

ورد في التاريخ القديم أن سفينة نوح عليه السلام قد تم تغطيتها من الداخل والخارج بالقطران-القير الاسود، كما كان الفراعنة يستخدمون نوعا من البيتومين في تحنيط جثث موتاهم لحفظها من التحلل ، واستخدموا البترول في الأضاءة بدليل العثور على مصباح قديم به بقايا جافة من الزيت الخام في مناجم الذهب بوادي الحمامات في مصر،واستخدموا البترول كدواء للأمراض الجلدية والروماتيزم وآلآم الأسنان والقروح والحروق، واستخدموا في الحروب( النفط الحارق) كسلاح، كما عرف البترول في العراق ومصر ومنطقة الجزيرة ؛حيث وصف الرحالة الايطالي( ماركو بو) كيف كان البترول ينقل على ظهر الجمال من مناطق بحر قزوين الى بغداد للأتجار فيه.
ان حاجة الانسان الى مصادر الطاقة وتنوع إستعمالاتها قد ادت الى الاهتمام بالمناطق التي تتواجد فيها تلك المصادرخلال تاريخ نشوء الامارات والامبراطوريات التي نشبت خلالها حروب وغزوات وجدت خلالها الكثير من المصادر الطبيعية،منها (ينابيع المياه المعدنية ومنابع الرشوحات النفطية) ، إستقرت قوات الغزات على مواقع تلك المصادر واستعملوها( كوسائل لمعالجة الامراض والاوبئة) .وكانت كردستان واحدة من اهم المناطق الغنية بتلك المصادر مما جذب إنتباه الغزات والمحتلين اليها، لاسيما خلال حكم الامبراطورية العثمانية ، مع نشوء وتطور الثورة الصناعية في أوربا لفت إنتباه تلك الدول الصناعية البحث عن النفط في منطقة الشرق الاوسط بحكم علاقاتهم مع الدولة العثمانية وزيادة اهتمامهم في توسيع التجارة التي دفعتهم الى إنشاء طرق المواصلات تربط الاقاليم بعضها البعض
تعود إكتشاف البترول الى عام 1859 الذي تم فيه حفرأول بئر بترولي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في بنسلفانيا على يد( ادوين دريك)، وقد تطوراستعمال البترول بعد ذلك وخصوصآ بعد أن تم إختراع آلة الأحتراق الداخلي في عام 1908 وأصبح البترول يستعمل لتسيير السيارات ، وانتشرت تلك المحركات بسرعة فائقة. وبدخول العقد الثاني من القرن العشرين خطا الانسان بالبترول ليدخل به عالما جديدا في القوة والسيطرة، ففي صيف 1914 تحولت البحرية البريطانية بالكامل الىالبترول، مما أدى الى تحول الحرب العالمية الاولى الى حرب بين الانسان والآلات بفعل البترول هذا يرجع الى اهمية البترول الى درجة أن وصفه رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية أنذاك بان ( كل قطرة من البترول تعادل قطرة من الدم).
كان تاريخ البترول ومسيرته خلال القرن العشرين بكامله عالم يفيض بالأحداث ويرتبط أرتباطا وثيقآ بالصراعات . البترول هو أهم موضوع في عالمنا المعاصر سياسيآ واقتصاديا وسيظل للبترول دائما الكلمة العليا في صراعات العالم السياسة والاقتصادية، لقد نجح البترول بخصائصه الفريدة ليغزو العالم والسيطرة عليه ، ووهب البشرية حياة جديدة. سيطرة الانسان على البترول في مراحلة البدائية للأستعمال وعندما تطورت صناعة البترول وفتحت له الاسواق العالمية أصبح الأنسان أسيرآ في إحتياجاته ومتطلباته خاضعآ للبترول، إضافة الى المضاعفات التي نجمت من التدخل المفرط للبشرية في الطبيعة من استغلال الموارد الطبيعية ومنها البترول الذي ادى الى اختلال نظام التوازن البيئي لكوكب الارض، حيث تشير العلماء بان( النظام الايكولوجي للأرض كان في توازن من خلق الخالق لصالح الانسان وكان الارض في تناسق ودقة محكمة تتناسب وحياة الانسان والحيوان والنبات على سطح الارض رغم الاعاصير والبراكين والزلازل وما طرأ على الارض خلال تاريخ تطورها ، وتجئ ذلك كله بأمر من الخلاق العليم جل جلاله وهو القائل في كتابه عز وجل( إنا كل شئ خلقناه بقدر)سورة البقرة: الآية 49 .
لقد تغيرت نمط الحياةعلى الارض واصبحت البشرية تعتمد على البترول ومشتقاته في سبيل الحياة حتى في توفير الغذاء مما جلب مع هذا التغير مخاطر كثيرة تهدد صحة الانسان والبيئة ومصادر الحياه( الماء، الهوا والتربة) بفعل تعمق مخاطر تلوث البيثة نتيجة الاستخدام المفرط لمصادر الطاقة ومنها البترول ، وفي نفس الوقت يتواجد تحديات خطير قد تؤدي ذلك الى تراجع الاقتصاد العالمي وبالتالي تراجع مسيرة تطور الحياة البشرية ، وهذا ما يدعونا جميعا وخاصة المهتمين بأهمية ومخاطر وتحديات البترول في الوقوف عليه بجدية من أجل استغلال البترول بشكل يؤمن ضمان تطور التنمية المستدامة وهذا هو فحوى الدافع الذي دفعني في أعداد هذا الكتاب ليستلح شعبنا بهذا العلم والذي بواسطته يمكن إتخاذ الاجراءات الفعالة في تسخير البترول لخدمة الانسان ولتلافي مخاطر وتحديات البترول .




الدكتور بيوارخسي/ هولندا 25.مايس2005. 

الباب الأول

خام البترول

البترول

البترول هو سائل يتكون أساسآ من الهيدروكربونات وكذلك نسبة صغيرة من الكبريت والاوكسجين والنتروجين ، تتكون وتتجمع في باطن الارض وتظل في مكانه الى ان يخرج الى سطح الارض بفعل العوامل الطبيعية كالشقوق- الفوالق أو الكسور الارضية أو يستخرجها الانسان بحفر الآبار. يوجد البترول في الطبيعة إما في حالة صلبة أو شبه صلبة كعروق الاسفلت، أو يوجد في حالة سائلة كخام البترول أو في حالة غازية ،الغازات الطبيعية. يتنوع إنتاج حقول البترول ، منها ما ينتج خام البترول مختلطآ بقليل من الغازات الطبيعية،ومنها ما ينتج أساسآ من الغازات الطبيعية مع قليل من خام البترول أو بدونه كحقول الغازات الطبيعية.
تختلف درجة غليان المنتجات البترولية عن بعضها البعض ، فلكل هيدروكربون درجة غليان خاصة ترتفع كلما زاد عدد ذرات الكربون في المركب ، وهذا هو أساس عملية تكرير البترول لفصل مركباته عن طريق التسخين والتقطيرعلى هيئة قطفات للمركبات الغازية ثم السائلة ثم الصلبة ،حيث يتبخر كل مركب بترولي عند مستوى معين من درجات الحرارة المئوية كالآتي:
يتبخر البنزين في حدود 50- 200 ، يتبخر الكيروسين ما بين 150- 315، يتبخر وقود الديزل عند 180الى 350، تتبخر الزيوت الخفيفة عند 350- 420 ، تتبخر الزيوت الثقيلة عند 420-490 ، أما الزيوت المتبقية في تبخر عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية.
يقاس خام البترول عادة بالبرميل الامريكي وهو يساوي حوالي ( 42 كالونا )امريكيا أو حوالي ( 158,984 لتر)، ويقاس خام البترول أيضآ بالمتر المكعب وهو يوازي( 6,2898 من البرميل) وهو الاسلوب المتبع في فرنسا وألمانيا. كذلك يوزن البترول الخام بالطن ، وهناك ثلاثة أنواع : الطن القصير يساوي 2000 رطل أنكليزي، الطن الطويل يساوي 1,12 من الطن القصير،الطن المتري يساوي 1,1023 من الطن القصير او 9842 طنآ طويلآ، يتبع الوزن دائما في عمليات التكرير والنقل. تقاس الغازات الطبيعية بالقدم المكعب ويتم القياس عند درجة حرارة 60 درجة فهرنيت وضغط 14,73 من الرطل على البوصة. المتر المكعب من الغازات الطبيعية يساوي 35,315 من القدم المكعب.
تنقسم مستخرجات البترول الى ثلاثة مجاميع. هيدروكربونات غازية مثل الميثان والبيوتان. هيدركربونات سائلة مثل جزيئات الكازولين، البنزين والكيروسين. هيدركربونات صلبة مثل شمع البارافين والاسفلت. يتم فصل المكونات الثلاثة عن بعضها البعض خلال عملية تكرير البترول على هيئة قطفات تنفصل كل منها عند درجات حرارة معينة وبالأستعانة ببعض المواد الكيمياوية كعوامل مساعدة لهذا الانفصال بواسطة التقطير


خامات البترول:

يتكون خام البترول من خليط من المشتقات البترولية( الاسفلت، زيت الوقود ،الكيروسين والبنزين) التي تختلف نسبها إختلافآ بيننآ من خام الى آخر وبأختلاف هذه النسب تتواجد الانواع المختلفة من خام البترول في العالم التي يمكن تميزها عن بعضها بسهولة باللون او الكثافة النوعية. يختلف خام البترول من حيث اللون من الاسود الى البني والىالاخضر والىالكهرماني ، اما من حيث الكثافة يختلف خام البترول منها ما يقرب من كثافة المياه، كلما قلت درجة كثافة خام البترول كان ذلك دليلآ على ارتفاع نسبة المشتقات الخفيفة كالبنزين مما يرتفع ثمن خام البترول وبالعكس. الى جانب كثافة البترول هناك اعتبارات اخرى مثل(ارتفاع نسبة الكبريت ،الشوائب الاخرى) في تحديد قيمة خام البترول، تنخفض قيمة خام البترول اذا كان يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكبريت لأن تكرير الخام يحتاج عندئذ الى إنشاء وحدات خاصة لفصل الكبريت عن البترول وعن مشتقاته ، واذا تم احتراق البنزين الذي يحتوي على الكبريت سوف يؤدي الى تلوث الجو بغازات الكبريت الخانقة، كما ان وجود المواد الشمعية في خام البترول تجعل الخام يتجمد بسرعة في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة وعندئذ يتعذر نقله بالأنابيب لأنه يتحول الى كتلة صلبة من الشمع.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

مكونات خام البترول :

تتواجد مكونات خام البترول بالحالة السائلة (مشتقات البترول ، الحالة الغازية( الغازات)، المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى.
هناك عدة انواع من مشتقات البترول السائلة واغلبها خطرة على الصحة اذا ازدادت عن تركيز الحد المسموح .

مشتقات البترول 

نافتا البترول .سائل شفاف له رائحة تشبه رائحة الكازولين، وتركيزالحد المسموح به للتعرض هو 500 جزء في المليون والحد الخطر على الصحة هو 10 ألاف جزء من المليون، يدخل الجسم عن طريق الرئتين أو بتلامس ، اعراضه هي الدوخة والصداع والغثيان وتهيج اغشية العيون مع جفاف وتشقق الجلد.
كيومين. سائل شفاف ذو رائحة عطرية ، الحد المسموح به للتركيز في الجو 50جزء من المليون. والحد الخطر هو 8 آلآف جزء من المليون ، يسبب الاغماء وتهيج أغشية العيون والتهاب الجلد.
سيكوهكسان. سائل شفاف له رائحة حلوة،تركيزه المسموح هو 300 جزء من المليون ويكون خطرا اذا وصل التركيز الى 10آلآف جزء من المليون، يسبب تهيج الجهاز التنفسي والعصبي والتهاب الجلد.
سيكوهيكسين. سائل شفاف ذو رائحة عذبة شديد الذوبان في الماء، التركيز المسموح به هو 300 جزء من المليون والخطر هو10آلآف جزء من المليون، يسبب تهيج العيون والجلد والدوخة.
دايكلوروبنزين. سائل شفاف أو أصفر شاحب له رائحة عطرية، تركيز الحد المسموح به هو 50 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 1700جزء من المليون يتسبب في تدمير انسجة الكبد والكلي والجلد والعيون.
زايلين.سائل شفاف له رائحة عطرية، تركيزالحد المسموح به هو 100 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 10 آلآف جزء من المليون، تسبب الدوخة ،التهيج العصبي ،فقدان الشهية ،الغثيان ، القئ ، ألم البطن والتهابات جلدية.
تولوين. سائل شفاف له رائحةعطرية، الحد المسموح به هو200جزء من المليون والخطر هو 2000 جزء من المليون،يسبب امراض الكبد والكلي والجلد والجهاز العصبي.
نيتروبنزين. سائل زيتي يتراوح لونه بين الاصفر الفاتح والبني الغامق له رائحة تشبه رائحة تلميع الاحذية،الحد المسموح به هو 1 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 200جزء من المليون ،يسبب فقدان الشهية،تهيج الأعين ،التهاب الجلد، الانيميا ، الغثيان وعسر الهضم.
هيكسان. سائل شفاف له رائحة تشبة رائحة الكازولين الحد المسموح به هو 500 جزء من المليون ويصبح خطرا اذا وصل تركيزه الى 5 آلآف جزء من المليون ، تسبب الصداع والغثيان، ضعف العضلات، التهاب الجلد والالتهاب الرئوي وتهيج العيون.

الغازات . هناك تقريبا ثلاثة أنواع من الغازات ، الغازات خانقة أو الغازات الملهبة أو الغازات السامة. الغازات الخانقة هي متعددة مثل غاز( الهيدروجين، الميثان، ثاني أوكسيد الكربون) وهي جميعها تحل محل قدر من الهواء في جو العمل مما يقلل نسبة غاز الاوكسجين.
الغازات الملهبة مثل( الكلور، الفلور) تسبب تهيجا والتهابا بأنسجة الجلد والمسالك التنفسية وتآكل الانسجة مما يؤدي الى موت الخلايا. يتعرض العاملون لغاز الكلور في الصناعات البتركيميائية مثل صناعة البلاستيك وكذلك غاز الفلور يتعرض له العاملون في البترول والبلاستيك. اما الغازات السامة فمن أمثلتها( غاز أول أوكسيد الكربون ، وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين)، أعراض تسمم غاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون تظهرعلى صورة اجهاد مع الارتباك الذهني وفقدان القدرة على التركيز وفقدان الوعي. اما غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فانه يؤثرعلى المركز التنفسي بالمخ.

المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الاخرى.

يصاب العمال في صناعات البترول بالتسمم المزمن ببعض المعادن الثقيلة والمواد الصناعية الاخرى نتيجة التعرض لها على صورة أتربة أو أدخنة أو أبخرة تتطاير في جو العمل وتنتج الاصابة عن طريق التنفس أو بترسبها على الجلد، ومن ابرز تلك المعادن الثقيلة هي:
الرصاص. اعراض التسسمم بالرصاص فقرالدم والامساك ، شلل الاعصاب الطرفية، الصداع ، الرعشة والتهاب الكليتين.
الزئبق. تسبب التهاب الفم واللثة مع ظهور خط رمادي ازرق على اللثة وزيادة إفراز ا للعاب ، الغثيان،رعشة وحركات غير إرادية في الرأس واللسان والشفتين واليدين والساقين مع صداع وتغيرات في الشخصية،فقر الدم، سرطان الجلد ، تضخم الكبد والتهاب الكلى.
النيكل. يسبب النيكل التهابات وقروح وتقشر الجلد مع فقدان النشاط البدني والعقلي ، التهابات رئوية، بل أحيانآ يؤدي الى سرطان في الرئة.
الكبريت. يصاب العامل بقصر التنفس والتهاب أغشية المسالك التنفسية، فقدان حاسةالشم وسرعةالتعب .
الفسفور. اعراض التسمم هي ضيق الصدر والصداع، آلآم الاسنان وخلخلتها وسقوطها، التهاب وتأكل عضمة الفك ، الضعف العام ، فقدان التوازن والرعشة.
رابع كلوريد الكربون. يسبب التهابات في الاغشية المخاطية بالأنف والعين ، الغثيان واسهال وفقدان الشهية ، الصداع واضطراب النظر وفقدان الاتزان والارتباك، التهابات في الكلية والصفراء والكبد والجلد.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

العمليات الاساسية لصناعة للبترول:


تبداء العمليات الاساسية للبترول بأستخراج البترول من الابار ثم نقله خلال أنابيب الى موانئ لتصديره عبر ناقلات البترول في البحر أو نقله بالمركبات في البر(موقع الحقل) ثم تكرير البترول وتوزيعه أو تخزينه أو استخدامه كمادة أولية في الصناعات البتروكيميائية.
الصناعات البتروكيميائية هي الصناعات التي تنتج مواد كيمياوية من مصادر النفط أو الغاز الطبيعي، وبناء على هذ ا التعريف تتكون المواد البتروكيمياوية إما من الكربون والهيدروجين والكبريت المشتقة من هذين المصدرين، أو بأضافة عناصر اخرى الى هذه العناصر كالأوكسجين والنتروجين والكلور، ومن اهم المواد البتروكيميائية الأساسية الأثيلين والبروبلين والبيوتلين ، وعن طريق تصنيع هذه المنتجات يمكن الحصول علىعديد من المنتجات الصناعية الاخرى كالمواد البلاستيكية والالياف التركيبية والمطاط الصناعي والمنظفات والأصباغ والعطريات وغيرها من المنتجات الكيمياوية الاخرى. 
بدأت صناعة البتروكيماويات في العشرينات من القرن الماضي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية وذلك باستخدام البروبيلين الناتج من عمليات التكسر (للنافتا) لأنتاج بنزين السيارات، وبعد ها تم الحصول على الاسيتون،واعتمدت بعض الدول على الفحم ومشتقاته لأنتاج المواد الكيمياوية.
لقد حدث تطور هائل في فهم كيمياء البترول مع تقدم البحوث والطرق التكنولوجية وكذلك ادت النتائج المذهلة في أستخدام العوامل المساعدة ومعرفة ظروف العمليات الصناعية الى التوصل لمعرفة المزيد عن كنوز التي يحتويها البترول ومشتقاته ممما ادى الى إنتاج المنتجات الجديدة التي لهاخواص تشابة مع الخواص الطبيعية بديلآ ( للحديد والخشب والزجاج والقطن، والحرير والصوف والورق والمعادن.. بلأ واحيانآ تتفوق عليها في الاستخدامات والعديد من التطبيقات ،مما صارت صناعة البتروكيمياويات مقياسآ ومؤشرآ لحضارة الشعوب وتقدمها.

مخاطرصناعة البترول:

كانت صناعة البترول في جميع مراحلها صناعة خطرة ،ومن هنا كان من المفروض ان تكون لها منذ البداية قواعدها واجراءاتها الصارمة في مجال حماية البيئة من التلوث أو التسرب وتنفيذ إجراءات السلامة في التشغيل لحماية العاملين ووسائل الانتاج والحفاظ على البيئة المحيطة. تعمقت مخاطر صناعة البترول في ظل عمليات التنمية والطلب المتزايد على استخدام البترول لتوفير احتياجات الطاقة الاولية كمنتجات بترولية وغاز طبيعي بحيث وصل الامر الى ان البترول كان يوفر اكثر من90% من أحتياجات بعض الدول ولاسيما المكتظة بالسكان كما هو الحال في مصر ، بالأضافة الى اهمية ودور البترول كمصدر ودعامة أساسية للدخل القومي في الكثير من البلدان المنتجة له، مما ازداد الوعي العام على ضرورة حماية البيئة والانسان وخاصة العاملين في مجال الصناعة البترول من مخاطره.
يتعرض العاملون في النفط لأربعة انواع من المخاطر،( المخاطرالطبيعية، المخاطر الكيميائية، المخاطر الآلية، المخاطر السيكولوجية - النفسية).
تكمن المخاطر الطبيعية بتعرض العاملين في مجال النفط الى التعرض للشمس اي للحرارة أثناء عمليات الحفر في العراء سواءفي الصحراء او في البحار. التعرض للضوضاء، الاهتزازات الناجمة من الحفر ، التعرض للأشعاع الىجانب التعرض الى الضوء المبهر وللكهرباء في عمليات اللحام . مسببة امراض عديدة مثل ( ضربة الشمس، الانيميا ،سرطان الدم، سرطان الجلد، عتامة عدسة العين). 
المخاطر الكيميائية عن طريق الغازات والادخنة والابخرة والاتربة التي تتصاعد في جو العمل. تسبب الغازات اضرارا بالغة تصل الى حد الاختناق والالتهابات ، قد تتسبب في حرائق أوانفجارات لأن مستخرجات البترول مواد ملتهبة ومتفجرة.
المخاطر الآلية تتعلق بالعمليات المتممة في الورش الملحقة بالمنشئات البترولية بهدف صيانة آلآتها. 
المخاطر النفسية تكمن في عدم تكيف العامل مع جو العمل المعزول عن الاهل والاصدقاء في اماكن نائبة بالصحراء او البحار مما يسبب للعامل الشعور بالغربة والوحدة والضياع.


الوقاية من مخاطر صناعة البترول:

من اجل تقليل مخاطرصناعة البترول على العاملين في المشاريع النفطية من الضروري مرعات ما يلي:

1- توفير اماكن السكن الصحي للعمال إضافة الى المرافق التي تجعل الحياة مقبولة في الصحاري أو عند البحار والمناطق المهجورة .
2- توفير وسائل الترفيه والطعام الصحي ومياه الشرب النظيفة والملابس الواقية للعمال.
3- توفير وسائل نقل جيدة لنقل العمال الى حقول البترول ومنشآت النفط .
4- تنظيم فترات العمل والراحة والاجازات الاسبوعية والسنوية لتغطية الشعور بالغربة والحرمان الذين يعانون منه.
5- العناية بتظيم وصيانة مصافي النفط لمنع تسرب الابخرة والغازات الى جانب إبعاد المصافي عن المدن والاماكن الزراعية حماية للبيئة المجاورة لمصافي البترول.
6- توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق والتجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال وخزانات تجميع البترول التي قد تتعرض للحرائق، ويجب ان تكون هناك مسافات مناسبة بين الخزان والآخر لتأمين وسائل الوقاية وهذا ما يجب عمله ايضا بالنسبة لمستودعات الغاز التي يجب ان تجهز بوسائل الأطفاء الآلي وان تكون بعيدة عن اماكن السكن والمدن.
7- تجهيز ناقلات البترول بكل وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات مع ملاحظة غسل الناقلات من الزيوت بسبب تلوث مياه البحر بالنفط.
8- يجب تصميم منافذ نجاة وانقاذ داخل الناقلات وتزويد العاملين بها بأدوات وقاية من الضجيج ومن غازات البترول وأبخرته.
9- منع التدخين اثناء تفريغ الناقلات والحذر من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين السام وكذلك الحذر من انابيب نقل البترول والغاز من الآبار الى موانئ التصدير سواء أكانت تحت الارض أو فوقها.
10-يجب توفير وسائل التهوية في معامل تكرير البترول لكي لا يتعرض العمال للتسمم بمركبات الكبريت والفاناديوم والزرنيخ وغاز اول اوكسيد الكاربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين.
11- يجب عدم استعمال طرق الكنس الجاف لمنع انتشار غبار مادة الاسبستوس التي تستعمل في اعمال العزل الحراري وبعض الاعمال الصناعية الاخرى، كما من الضروري حفظ مادة الاسبستوس في بالات مبطنة بالبلاستيك وان تحفظ في اوعية محكمة الاغلاق وتبديل ثياب العمل قبل مغادرة مكان العمل.
12- يستلزم ارتداء ملابس الوقاية مثل اغطية الرأس والقفازات ونظارات اللحام وسدادات الاذن للوقاية من الضوضاء والكمامات والاقنعة المضادة للبخرة والغازات السامة وكذلك الاحذية الخاصة .
13- الأهتمام بتوعية العمال بالندوات والملصقات لتعريفهم بمخاطر عملهم وطرق الوقاية الشخصية منها.اضافةالى توفير وسائل الاسعاف بالمنشآت البترولية وتوفيرالرعاية الصحية المهنية والعامة بها عن طريق جهود مشرفي الامن الصناعي واطباء السلامة المهنية واجراء الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري والتفتيش عن اماكن العمل وقياس نسب الغازات والابخرة والاتربة بها حتى يمكن الاحتفاظ بها في الحدود الآمنة الى جانب العناية بالسجلات الطبية والتقارير والاحصائيات للأمراض العادية والامراض المهنية حتى يسهل متابعة الاحوال الصحية للعمال ومواجهة اي مخاطر مهنية.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

الباب الثاني

مكانة البترول في العالم

أهمية البترول:

تكمن أهمية البترول في عدة نواحي , أبرزها أولآ الناحية الاقتصادية، الناحية السياسية والناحية الحربية مما يجعل هذا المورد يرسم الى حد كبير الخطوط الرئيسية للسياسة العالمية وستزداد اهميتها سنة بعد سنة . ثانيا تظهر اهمية البترول من خاصية الاحكتار الانتاجي واحتلال مناطق محدودة للجزء الاكبر من التكوينات وتحكم عدد محدد من الشركات في الجزء الاكبر من الانتاج والنقل والتكرير وفي خريطة تجارة البترول، واخيرا تخضع دراسة البترول في تحديد مناطق الانتاج ،ثم تنقل الدراسة الى اهمية المورد البترولي وطريقة استغلاله ومراحل الصناعة المختلفة التي تمر بها عملية الانتاج أبتداء من الاستكشاف حتى تصل الى يد المستهلك الاخير في صورة المشتقات والصناعات البتروكيميائية المختلفة، حيث تم إنتاج أكثر من 450 مادة كيميائية مستخلصة أو مشتقة من البترول ،وتستعمل اليوم في تحضير منتوجات عديدة ومختلفة تقدر بما يزيد عن 1500 صنف، لذا يمكن القول بأن منتوجات البترول ذات ضرورة قصوى في متابعة الأعمال السلمية لرفاهية البشر.
تبداء بعمليات الاستكشاف أ التنقيب ، ثم تنقل الى عدد من المراحل . مرحلة تقدير المخزون البترولي وتحديد خصائصه، ثانيآ، مرحلة عملية الانتاج الفعلي ،وثالثآ، النقل والتكرير والتوزيع.
كان الانتاج البترولي في الدول النفطية ومنها الدول النفطية في منطقة الخليج ومنها العراق الذين كانوا لايمتلكون الخبرة او رأس المال أو أسطول النقل او معامل التكرير الأمر الذي ترتب عليهم ( الدول النفطية) من جعل الانتاج بيد شركة او عدده شركات يسهمون فيها اكثر من مالك( الدولة).
فتحت امريكا آبار بترولها لتمويل معاركها ومعارك حلفائها في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وقد أعتمدت قوى الحلفاء على بترول امريكا ومقابل ذلك خطط امريكا برنامجا سريا يركز على تكثيف عملية المرور الى بترول الشرق الاوسط والى أرث امبراطورية الدول الاوروبية الغربية (مثل فرنسا) كله في مختلف انحاء العالم ،وكذلك أرث الدول التي تأثرت ودمرت مدنها واقتصادها وقوتها العسكرية.
أحدثت الحرب العالمية الثانية هزة عنيفة في العالم كله وتغيرات جذرية شملت كل انحاء العالم،مما احدثت هزة عنيفة بدوره في فكر العالم وكيانه وتركيباته الثقافية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية .برزت قوتات رئيسيتان في العالم هما الولايات المتحدةالامريكية والاتحاد السوفيتي السابق . ظهرت في الافق الشواهد التي تؤكد على ان تلك القوتين سوف تبداء في أخذ مواقع جديدة في العالم بفعل هذا التغير الجذري في موازين القوىالذي تيطلب بدوره ضرورة تغيير ميزان توزيع الموارد الطبيعية في العالم( منابع البترول في المرتبة الاولى) ، توزيع الموارد الطبيعية بينهما كانت غير عادلة مما حدث تنافسا وصراعا حادا بينهما .برزت ملاحم هذه التغير بعد الحرب مباشرة ، حيث حاولت كل من تلك القوتين من ان تسيطر على منابع الموارد الطبيعية ومنها البترول وكان لكل منهما مشروع خريطة لخطوطه وحدوده.لقد أتفق القطبان في مؤتمر ( يالطا)أن تكون اوربا الشرقية في دائرة نفوذ الاتحاد السوفيتي بنسبة100% ، واوربا الغربية في دائرة نفوذ الولايات المتحدة بنسبة 100% ،كما اتفقا على ان يكون النفوذ في البلقان بنسبة 50%لكل من الطرفين ، أما بالنسبة للشرق الاوسط( منابع البترول) أعترف كل طرف بمصالح مشروعه للطرف الاخر في هذه المنطقة الغنية بالبترول ، وكانت امريكا ترى في مخططها ان منابع البترول في منطقة الشرق الاوسط هو من نصيبها بأعتباها وريثة اوربا الغربية.
طلب روزفلت اعادة تقسيم بترول الشرق الاوسط الذي كانت بريطانيا تسيطر على معظمه،وقد كتب روزفلت خطابا الى تشرشل يقول له فيه( انني لا انظر بعين الحسد الى امتيازات النفط البريطانية في الشرق الاوسط ولكني لا اخفي عليك ان الظروف المتغيرة في العالم أصبحت تفرض على الجميع ميزانا جديدا-للعدل- في توزيع الموارد الطبيعيية). سارع روزفلت في عام 1945الى اللقاء بقادة الدول الغنية بالنفط في منطقة الشرق الاوسط, تمهيدا لأعلان قرار امريكا السياسي حول منطقة الشرق الاوسط ، وجهت بعدها وزارةالخارجية الامريكية مذكرة رسمية الى الخارجية البريطانية يتلخص مضمونها في رغبة(توقف التدخل السياسي البريطاني الذي يعرقل امريكا عن امتيازات بترولية في المناطق التابعة للسيادة البريطانية، زيادة معدل استغلال البترول في الشرق الاوسط حتى تتمكن امريكا من خفض نسبة الاستغلال لبترولها لكي يظل هذا البترول المختزن احتياطا موفرا للمستقبل، توصيل منابع البترول وبخاصة السعودية والعراق الى مياه الخليج او الى البحر الابيض المتوسط بواسطة خطوط أنابيب نقل البترول)،كما سارعت امريكا في السيطرة على طرق المواصلات من خلال الحصول على حقوق مرور في دول (الدول المنتجة للبترول ومنها العراق) خاضعة للنفوذ البريطاني. 
سعت وتسعى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية للسيطرة على اركان الاقتصاد العالمي لأهداف اقتصادية وسياسية واستراتيجية، وفي مقدمة هذه الاركان هي الطاقة ومصادرها ( النفط) من خلال ايجاد حلفاء لها تؤمن من خلالها السيطرة على منابع النفط وطرق امداده ووصوله الى الاسواق العالمية بأسعار مناسبة،لاسيما بعد احداث 11 سبتمبر2001 وفي الوقت الذي يتوجه العالم نحو النظام العالمي الجديد الذي بحاجة الى ديمومة التطور الاقتصادي في العالم والذي لا يمكن تحقيقه إلآ بتأمين مصادر تمويله ( مصادر الطاقة) ومنها النفط بالدرجة الاولي الذي يتواجد أغلب منابعه النفطية في الدول النامية- العالم الثالث( دول منظمة اوبك 87,7%) وفي (حوض بحر قزوين ، روسيا الاتحادية ، كندا، المكسيك ،الولايات المتحدة وغيرها من الدول) التي لاتزيد احتياطها الكلي عن 23% من الاحتياط العالمي للنفط . يقدر الأحتياط النفطي للولايات المتحدة بحوالي( 22مليار برميل), اي حوالي 2% من الاحتياط العالمي للنفط ويتراوح مخزونها الاحتياطي مابين (700-600 مليون برميل ) والتي تستعمل في الازمات النفطية حيث يمكن ان تسد الفراغ اذا لم تستمر الازمة اكثر من شهر.
القيادة الامريكية الحالية قادمة من الاوساط النفطية وتعرف اهمية النفط الاستراتيجية جيدا وتحيط بعلاقات متطورة مع اوساط الصناعات النفطية العالمية ، بالرغم من ان لواشنطن تاريخ متوتر مع اوبك إلآ انها تمكنت خلال العشرون سنة الاخيرة من انشاء علاقات وطيدة مع ابرز الدول ذات الاحتياط النفطي الهائل , واهم دول اعضاء منظمة اوبك هي ( المملكة العربية السعودية ، الامارات العربية المتحدة ،الكويت) ،وحان الوقت مع العراق الجديد، وذلك من خلال تبني انشاء نظام ديمقراطي حليف لها ،تنطلق مواقفهما من المصالح المشتركة بينهما ،ومن ابرزها ايجاد الفرص الجيدة للشركات النفطية الامريكية من السوق النفطية العراقية التي كانت تحت سيطرة روسيا الاتحادية وفرنسا قبل سقوط النظام البائد.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

طبيعة الاتفاقات البترولية:

كانت طبيعة الاتفاقيات البترولية التي تمت فيما بين الحربين العالميتين بين الشركات الأحتكارية البترولية والدول صاحبة الثروة البترولية ومنها العراق هي في الحقيقة ( اتفاقيات من جانب واحد، لأن دول المنطقة كانت واقعة تحت نفوذ دول تمتلك شركات البترول، لذا قامت شركات البترول من جانبها بصياغة هذه الاتفاقيات التي ألزمت حكام المنطقة ومنها حكام العراق على التوقيع علي الاتفاقيات النفطية الطويلة الأمد تحت ضغط البوارج الحربية البريطانية، 
وقعت الحكومة العراقية ثلاثة اتفاقيات طويلة الامد( لمدة 75 سنة)، الاولى مع شركة نفط العراق البريطانية المحدودة ، مدة إمتيازها 75 سنة إعتبارا من 14 آذار1925 وتنتهى في سنة 2000 ،والثانية مع شركة نفط الموصل البريطانية المحدودة ، مدة أمتيازها75 سنة أعتبارا من 25 مايس1932 وتنتهي سنة 2007 ، والثالثة مع شركة نفط البصرة البريطانية المحدودة ، مدة أمتيازها75 سنة أعتبارآ من 30 نوفمبر 1938 وتنتهي في سنة 2013 ، أضافة الى حصول شركة نفط العراق البريطانية عام 1931 على امتياز في أنشاء خط أنابيب نفط العراق الى المواني البحرية.الاغرب من ذلك ، اتصفت هذه الاتفاقيات بصفة الشمول التي كانت تغطي جميع حدود القطر من برية وبحرية ولم يبق بذلك أي مجال لدخول شركات اخرى الى القطر نفسه، كما لم تعطي هذه الاتفاقيات اولوية للمواطنين للعمل في الشركة وذلك حتى تظل البلاد معتمدة على الخبرة الاجنبية وعلى اليد العاملة المستوردة والتي كانت في الغالب اجنبية، كما لم تلبي هذه الشركات من الأهتمام على أقامة صناعة البترول في البلاد المنتجة للبترول).
لجأت اغلب الدول المنتجة للنفط بسبب ضعف قدراتهم الادارية في الاجهزة الحكومية والقطاع الخاص الى التعاقد مع الشركات الاجنية لتنفيد وتشغيل وصيانة وادارةالمشروعات النفطية مما ساعدت على ترسيخ التبعية واضعفت بدورها فرص نمو قدرات الادارة المحلية للمشاريع، مهدت الطريق الى تعميق مصالح الشركات النفطية الاجنبية على المدى الطويل مما استطاعت الى ذلك سبيلا يلتقي مصالحهم مع مصالح بعض القيادات البيروقراطية وغير البيروقراطية من المنتفعين والانتهازيين ، تمكنت الشركات النفطية من خلالها من ان تمارس اقصى قدر ممكن من الحرية في اتخاذ القرارات وفي اتباع قواعد التوظيف والحوافز المناسبة وتطبيق ما تراه من اساليب ووسئل وانظمة ادارية مما سهل للشركات الاجنبية في الحصول على ارباح هائلة.لقد كانت العائدات النفطية الكبيرة يعد جزء كبير منها الى الدول الصناعية الكبرى في هيئة استثمارات وظل مردودها تحت سيطرة هذه الدول وتحت تأثير العوامل الاقتصادية والسياسية .
اخذت عمليات الاستكشاف البترولي تتزايد بعد الحرب العالمية الاولى وظهرت قبيل الحرب العالمية الثانية الاهمية الكبرى للمناطق النفطية ودورها الاساسي في التجارةالدولية وفي الصناعات وفي السياسة الدولية واثرها في ميزان القوىوخطره في ترجيح كفه على اخرى، مما ادى الى تحرك الدول الكبرى نحو الدول النفطية ومنها العراق ، وادى ذلك الى بروز تيار التحررفي المنطقة ،لذا شهدت العديد من الانتفاضات والثورات في ( العراق، مصر ،السعودية) ضد الاحتلال.كانت سياسة الشركات النفطية قاسية جدا الى درجة لم تتمكن دولة واحدة من معارضة الاسلوب التي تتبعه شركات البترول في التحكم في الانتاج وفي الاسعار والبيع وغيرها من الامور المتعلقة بالبترول ،لاسيما تطوير الصناعات البتروكيميائية التي تتبنى الشركات النفطية من إنشاء وتوسيع وتطوير الصناعات البتروكيميائية في العراق مستقبلا، وخاصة الشركات المهتمة بالصناعات البتروكيمائية التي تقدر ارباح شركاتها عشرات الاضعاف من أرباع شركات النفط العاملة في مجال البحث والتنقيب والاستخراج،وهذا ما تدفع الشركات النفطية العملاقة التي تمتلك ثروات هائلة جدا لأيجاد مواقع قدم لهم في العراق وذلك من خلال دعم سياسة الدول الصناعية ومن ابرزها امريكا وبريطانيا وحتى في المشاركة معهم في تهيئة الضمانات القانونية والدستورية في العراق . أن أبرز الشركات التي تحاولان تحصل على امتيازات أستثمار النفط في العراق هي شركة(اكسون موبيل، رويال داتش شيل، بي بي اوموكو اركو ، توتال فينا، شيفرون تكساكو ، أي.ان.أي ) والتي تقدر رأسمال كل واحدة منها(233،151،14،,92،69,5،36مليار دولار) على التوالي.
لذا يمكن القول بأن أهم الأهداف الولايات المتحدةالامريكية النفطية في العراق تتمحور حول ( ضمان تدفق النفط العراقي الى الولايات المتحدة من الخام لسنوات عديدة، ضمان حصة الاسد للشركات الامريكية في قطاع النفط في العراق، المقدرة على استغلال الامكانيات النفطية المتاحة في العراق مما سيسهل السيطرة على أسعار النفط ، واخيرا دعم نمو الاقتصاد الامريكي) من خلال تأمين دورها في عقود الاستغلال واعادة الاعمار وحتى في بناء النظام العراقي الجديد لكي تحتل العراق موقعا بارزا في قيادة ومسيرة المنطقة برمتها .
لم تاتي دعم الشركات النفطيةوخاصة الدعم المادي للحكومات والروساء الذين يضمنون مصالحهم النفطية في العراق، بل تجرىعبرصفقات، وللتأكيدعلى ذلك،منحت الشركات الامريكية ومنها النفطية (هاليبورتون ،بكتل،انترناشيونال امريكان برودكتس،بيريني كورب .....وغيرها من الشركات الامريكية )عقودا لنباء العراق نظرآ لمساهمتها بحوالي 15 مليون دولار في الحملات السياسية خلال الفترة 1999-2002، حيث حصل شركة هاليبورتون على عقود قيمتها أكثر من 2 مليار دولار وحصل شركة بكتل على عقود قيمتها اكثرمن مليار دولار.


ألأطار القانون والدولي بشأن أستثمار الثروات الطبيعية:

صدرت من الجمعية العامة للأممم المتحدة مجموعة من القرارات والتوصيات التي رسمت من خلالها الاطارالعام القانوني الذي يحقق للدول والشعوب من أستثمار الثروات الطبيعية. 
القرار رقم 523 الصادرعن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في دورتها السادسة بتاريخ 12 فبراير 1952 ينص على مايلي( ان الدول النامية لها الحق في أن تحدد بحرية أستخدام مواردها الطبيعية ، وأن استخدام هذه الموارد يجب أن يكون من أجل تحسين مركزها).
القراررقم 626 الصادر عن الجمعية العامة للآمم المتحدة في دورتها السابعة بتاريخ 21 ديسمبر 1952 ينص على مايلي( حق الشعوب في أستخدام واستغلال مواردها وثرواتها الطبيعية هو حق مستمد من سيادتها ويطابق أهداف ومبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة).
القرار رقم 1314 الصادر عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في دورتها الثالثة عشرة ( بتكوين لجنة خاصة بالسيادة الدائمة على الثروات والموارد الطبيعية على إعتبار ان هذه السيادة هي إحدى المكونات الاساسية لحق تقرير المصير).
القرار رقم 1515 الصادر عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في دورتها الخامسة عشرة بتاريخ 15ديسمبر 1962 ينص على مايلي( اوصى باحترام الحق المطلق لكل دولة في التصرف في ثرواتها ومواردها وفقا لحقوق الدولة وواجباتها كما يقرره القانون الدولي).
القرار رقم 1803 الصادرعن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في دورتها السابعة عشرة بتاريخ 19 ديسمبر 1962 ينص على ان ( الجمعية العامة..تعتبر ان اهم اجراء يتخذ في هذا الخصوص( تقصد حق كل دولة ذات سيادة في التصرف بحرية في ثرواتها ومواردها الطبيعية). يجب ان يؤسس على الاعتراف بالحق الوطني لكل دولة في ان تتصرف بحرية في ثرواتها وفي مواردها الطبيعية طبقا لمصالحها الوطنية. كما أعلنت في نفس القرار ضمن أشياء أخرى-ان:
1- حق الشعوب في السيادة الدائمة على ثرواتها ومواردها الطبيعية يجب ان يمارس لصالح تنميتها الوطنية ورفاهية شعوب الدولة المعنية.
2- الاستكشاف والتنمية والتصرف في هذه الموارد يجب ان يكون مطابقآ للقواعد والشروط التي تعبرها الشعوب وهي في حريتها لازمة أو مرغوبا فيما يتعلق بالسماح بهذه الانشطة أو تقييدها أومنحها.
3- الممارسة الحرة المفيدة لسيادة الدولة على مواردها الطبيعية يجب ان تزداد عن طريق الاحترام المتبادل بين الدول المؤسسة في السيادة بينها.
4- الاعتداء على حقوق الدولة في السيادة على مواردها وثرواتها الطبيعية يتعارض مع روح مبادئ ميثاق الامم المتحدة، كما أنه يعوق نمو التعاون الدولي وحفظ السلام العالمي.
5- الدول والمنظمات الدولية يجب ان تحترم بشدة وبأنصاف سيادة الشعوب على مواردها وثرواتها الطبيعية، وذلك طبقا لما جاء في الميثاق وللمبادئ الواردة في هذا القرار.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

الباب الثالث


دور الجيولوجيا في في تطوير البترول:

ألكشف عن البترول.

أستطاع الباحثون في علم الجيولوجيا من خلال دراسات علمية دقيقة عن طبيعة الطبقات الارضية التي يخرج منها البترول ان يتعرفوا شيئآ فشيئآ على كيفية تكوين البترول في باطن الأرض ، وعن الظروف التي تلائم تجمع البترول في الحقول.
حققت الدراسات الجيولوجية في مجال البحث والتنقيب وإستخراج مصادر الطاقة (النفط والغاز) بشكل تدهش المهتمين بهذا المجال. لقد تم مسح جيولوجي شمل مساحات واسعة من القشرة الارضية في القارات وتحت البحار والمحيطات، وأُعِدَت خرائط دقيقة (ثلاثية الأبعاد) تعكس في مقاطعها تراكيب ومكونات الطبقات الصخرية للقشرة الارضية وما تحمله( تحتويه) من خامات المعادن ومنها( النفط والغاز الطبيعي) في أعماق تزيد عن عشرات الكيلومترات، وهذه المعلومات لا تقدر بثمن وتعتبر سرية للغاية،وفي ضوء تلك المعلومات العلمية تتعامل الدول الصناعية على المدى القريب والبعيد مع حكومات تلك الدول التي تتواجد فيها مصادرالطاقة وخامات المعادن الاخرى , لاسيما المعادن الثمينة.


أحواض البترول في العالم:

تميزت الكرة الارضية منذ نشؤئها قبل ما يقارب من 4,6ـ4,7 مليار سنة بحركات تكتونية( الحركات الارضية) ادت الى نشؤء القشرة الارضية التي تميزت منذ البداية بتضاريسها المتنوعة وتصاعدت المياه المتبخرة من انفجار البراكين وتجمعت بعد سقوطها على شكل أمطاروثلوج في المنخفضات التي كانت موجودة على القشرةالارضية مؤدية الى تكوين الاحواض المائية البدائية ، ومع مرور الزمن تغيرت الظروف المناخية واكملت مكونات الغلاف الجوي وارتفعت حرارة الارض، مما ساعد على ظهورالحياة البدائية في الاحواض المائية ، التي ترسبت فيها الصخور الرسوبية وطمرت معها بقايا المواد العضوية التي تشكل مصدر المواد الهيدروكاربونية ـ النفط ـ التي تواجدت اقدم بقاياها في الصخور التي ترسبت خلال حقبة البروتوزوي المتأخر واستمرت وازدادت كمياتها في المراحل اللاحقة من تاريخ تطور القشرةالارضية حتى العصر الرباعي. 
لقد ادى انشطار الكتلة القارية الكبيرة والتي عرفت ب (كتلة ـ البانكي ) الى كتلتين( كتلة أوروآسيا في الشمال وكتلة كوندفاند في الجنوب)، تفصل بينهما منخقض كبير وواسع تمتد من الشرق نحو الغرب والذي ادى الى نشوء محيط التيسيس The Tythis Ocean ـ وتطورت خلال حقبة الميزوزوي( عمرها الجيولوجي مابين210 الى 65مليون سنة) الى ان وصل عرضها الى مابين 2500ـ 4000 كيلومتر، ومر محيط التيسيس خلال تطوره الجيولوجي بمرحلتين رئيسيتين، مرحلة الجيوسينكلينال التي تميزت بشكل عام بالاستقرار النسبي، ترسبت خلالها الطبقات الصخرية ذات الانواع المختلفة لاسيما الكاربونية بسبب تطور ظروف نمو وازدياد وتنوع الاحياء المائية الحيوانية والنباتية مما ادى مع مرور الزمن وفي ظل استمرار علميات الترسيب الى طمر ودفن بلايين من الاطنان من بقايا المواد العضورية التي تحولت الى المواد الهيدروكاربونية في مواقعها الاصلية وعرفت تلك الانواع من الصخور بصخور المصدرـ أو صخور الام ،التي نشأ فيها النفط, انتهت تلك المرحلة بتقلص البحر نتيجة تقارب الكتل المحيطة به عن بعضها البعض ورافقت ذلك نشاطات وانفجارات بركانية وارتفاع بعض اجزاء قاع المحيط الذي ادى الى تكوين جزر وسلاسل جبلية على امتداد محور المحيط مؤدية الى انفصالها الى احواض منفصلة او شبة منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، وتكونت خلال تلك الفترة المحيطات الحديثة مثل المحيط الاطلسي والهادي،وهي من اولى علامات بداية مرحلة جديدة ، عرفت بمرحلة الاوروجيني(مرحلة بناء السلاسل الجبلية) التي امتلئت خلالها تلك الاحوض المائية المليئة بالاحياء بترسبات بحرية متنوعة طمرت ودفنت معها بلايين الاطنان من يقايا تلك المواد العضوية التى تحولت الى المواد الهيدروكاربونية ووصلت هذه المرحلة الى بداية مرحلتها النهائية التي ادت الى تراجع شديد وانقراض الاحواض المائية وبناء احزمة من السلاسل الجبلية على آثاره في آسيا واوربا وشمال افريقيا ، واغلب السلاسل الجبلية من الهملايا مارا ب زاكروس ، طوروس ، الاطلسي والى سلاسل الالبي في أوربا التي تكونت على آثار بحر التيسيس ولا زالت بعض أجزاء من بقايا التيسيس باقية، مثل البحر الابيض المتوسط والذي سوف ينقرض ويموت بأنتهاء مرحلة الاوروجيني، يعتقد العلماء بأنها تنتهي بعد حوالى 10 ملايين سنة الذي سوف يؤدي الى نشؤء محيط جديد عل امتداد موقع البحر الاحمر والذي عرفه العلماء بالمحيط العربي الافريقي. 
تتواجد المواد الهيدروكاربونية في الصخور الرسوبية التي ترسبت خلال نشوء وتطور وانقراض محيط التيسيس في الطبقات والتكاوين التي تكونت خلال حقبة الباليوزوي وازداد كمياتها في ترسبات حقبة الميزوزي والسينوزوي، حيث تتواجد حوالي 57 بالمائة من المواد الهيدروكاربونية في ترسبات حقبة الميزوزي وحوالي 27 بالمائة من المواد الهيدروكاربونية في ترسبات حقبة الباليوزوي(عمرها الجيولوجي مابين 210 الى 590 مليون سنة) والباقية 16 بالمائة في ترسبات حقبة السينوزوي (عمرها الجيولوجي مابين 65 الى 210 مليون سنة)، بينما تتواجد حوالى 27 بالمائة من المكامن النفطية في ترسبات حقبة السينوزوي(عمرها الجيولوجي حوالي65 مليون سنة) وحوالي 58 بالمائة في ترسبات حقبة الميزوزي و15بالمائةفي ترسبات حقبة الباليوزوي بسبب هجرة النفط من الاعماق نحو الاعلي وخزنها في تكاوين وتراكيب جيولوجية مناسبة، محصورة في الجزء الاعلي من القشرة الارضية التي تتكون من الصخور الرسوبية التي يصل سمكها في بعض المناطق الى حوالي 30 كم وتصل سمكها في كردستان العراق الى حوالي 20 كم ، وهذا يعني أحتمال تواجد النفط والغاز بشكل عام حدود تلك الاعماق ،الامر الذي سيزيد من احتمال اكتشاف الكثير من حقول النفط والغار فيها ،لاسيما في المناطق السهلية وذات التصاريس الواطئة والمحصورة بين السلاسل الجبلية كما هو الحال في كردستان.
أثبتت من نتائج الدراسات الجيولوجية والجيوفيزيائية والخبرة العملية بان حقول البترول يقتصر تواجدها على المناطق التي كانت تغطيهاالبحار العميقة فيما مضى وتتكون فيها طبقات الصخور الرسوبية تميزا عن المناطق التي تغطيها الصخور النارية كالبازلت والكرانيت ، ولا تتكون حقول البترول في كافة أجزاء الصخور الرسوبية ، بل تتكون في بعض أجرائها التي يتولد فيها البترول وتسمى بأحواض البترول حيث يتجمع البترول غالبا في جوارهذه الاحواض البترولية- النفطية. 
حوض البترول هو عبارة عن منطقة تتراوح مساحتها من بضعة آلآف الى مائة ألف كيلومتر مربع أو أكثر يتركز فيها العديد من حقول البترول وتتوزع على شكل احزمة بترولية ضمن حدود حوض البترول . 
لقد تم اكتشاف اكثر من 600 حوض نفطي في العالم والتي تقدرمساحة تلك الاحواض النفطية بحوالى 7700000 كيلو مترمربع وحجمها يصل الى حوالي 16500000 كيلو مترمكعب، ومن ابرز تلك الاحواض البترولية(أحواض البترول في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ,امريكا الجنوبية، وجبال أورالأ ،بحر قزوين،والخليج العربي، وشمال أفريقيا.
من أبرز تلك الامثلة هو حوض الخليج الذي يمتد من الخليج جنوبا الى منطقة جنوب شرق الاناضول /تركيا ويبلغ طوله أكثر من 2200 كيلومتر وعرضه مابين 200-400 كليومتر ،حيث يضم هذا الحوض أغنى حقول البترول في أيران ، الكويت،السعودية، العراق . ينقسم حوض الخليج الى عدد من الاحزمة النفطية ، التي تتواجد ضمن حدودها الحقول النفطية العملاقة ، منها الحزام النفطي في جنوب العراق والحزام النفطي في كردستان .

حقول البترول

يتكون البترول نتيجة لتحليل بعض الكائنات الحية النباتية والحيوانية التي كانت تعيش منذ ملايين السنين في البحار القديمة( مثل بحر التيسيس) وعندما تموت هذه الكائنات وتسقط في القاع وتدفن وتغطيها الاتربة والرمال( الترسبات البحرية المتنوعة) وتتعرض للضغط والحرارة الكامنة في الارض فأن بقايا هذه الكائنات تتحول الى قطرات من البترول المختلط بالماء وتنشر هذه القطرات بين الصخور( المسامات الصخرية) التي تتكون تحت سطح البحار والتي يتجمع( يتولد) فيها البترول وتسمى ( بالصخور الأم) وهي بطبيعتها صخور رسوبية بحرية المنشأ . تتحرك قطرات البترول التي تتجمع في الصخور الأم احيانآ نتيجة الضغط والحرارة من موطنها الاصلي ( صخور الأم) الى مناطق يقل من الضغط عليها والى ان تصادف طبقة اوطبقات من الصخور المسامية ( حجر الرمل ، حجر الكلس) تسمح لها بالانتقال خلالها من موطنها الى المناطق المجاورة وتظل هذه القطرات في هجرتها عبر الصخور المسامية، فاذا لم يعرض في طريقها عائق( طبقة غير مسامية- غيرنفاذة) فأنها تصل في نهاية المسار بالقرب من سطح الارض او تصل الى سطح الارض,وتظهرعلى شكل رشوحات نفطية أو برك الاسفلت أو ينابيع الغاز، وعندئد يتبدد البترول دون او تتكون حقول النفط أو الغاز، ولكن إذا ما صادفت قطرات البترول المهاجرة من اي نوع من الصخور يحول( يمنع) دون أستمرار هجرتها( حركتها ) سواء أكانت بالآتجاه الافقي أو بالاتجاه العمودي، وتعرف تلك الصخور ( بصخور المغطاة) التي تمنع تسرب البترول من خلالها ، فان قطرات البترول تتجمع وتراكم بجوار أو تحت هذاالعائق أو المصيدة البترولية تعرف مثل تلك الصخور (بالصخور الخازنة للبترول ) وعندئذ تتكون حقول البترول.لذا يمكن القول، بأنه تتكون حقول البترول إذا توافرت عدة شروط منها( وجود بحار تعيش فيها الاحياءالعضوية التي تموت وتدفن في قاع البحر تحت الترسبات البحرية، وجود الطبقات الصخريةالمسامية التي تسمح للبترول بالحركة بين مساماتها، وجود مصائد البترول التي تتجمع عندها البترول و وجود الصخور المغطاة) ، وعندما يتجمع البترول ويستقر في المخازن – المصائد البترولية ،فان البترول ينفصل مع الماء المختلط به أحيانا ويطفوا فوقه، نتيجة اختلاف في الكثافة واذا وجد الغاز مع البترول، ينفصل الغاز أيضا ويطفوا فوق البترول، ولذا غالبا مانرى بأن حقول البترول تتكون من ثلاثة طبقات ، اعلاها الغاز ، يليهاالنفط ، ثم المياه، وهذا الانفصال هو نتيجة لأختلاف الكثافة بين الماء الاكبر كثافة ثم البترول وتليه الغاز وهو الأقل كثافة.
يتجمع البترول غالبا في نوعين من المصائد، النوع الاول يتكون من الكسور والالتواءات التي تحدث في طبقات القشرة الارضية نتيجة للحركات الارضية التي تؤدي الى انحناء الطبقات الارضية وتهشمها بالشقوق أو نتيجة الاندفاعات المحلية ( الطبقات الملحية ) نحو الاعلى مكونة المصيدة التي قد تأخذ شكل القبو( الطية المحدبة) حيث يتجمع ويتراكم البترول في قمة الطية، او تتكون المصائد نتيجة الكسور - الفوالق التي تتعرض لها الطبقات مما يحول دون هجرة النفط الذي يتراكم بجوار الطبقات المكسورة- الفوالق. النوع الاخر من المصائد تتكون نتيجة الظروف الجيولوجية التي تتعرض لها الاحواض النفطية خلال تاريخ تطورها الجيولوجي مؤدية الى احداث تغيرات في خصوصيات بعض انواع الصخور مثل صخور حجر الرمل الذي يتحول بمرور الزمن من صخور مسامية الى صخور - طبقات غير مسامية تعوق هجرة البترول مما تتجمع فيها مكونة حقول البترول، أو لغير ذلك من الاسباب الجيولوجية التي تعيق إمتداد الطبقات المسامية.
لايصلح كلا النوعين ان يتحول الى مصائد بترولية إلآ اذا كانت الطبقةالمسامية التي يتحرك ويتجمع فيها البترول مغطاة بطبقة أوطبقات غير مسامية( عازلة)تحبس البترول داخل المصيدة- الصخور الخازنة، واذا تعرضت المصيدة خلال التطور الجيولوجي للمنطقة الى شقوق أوتكسرات فوالق عميقة تخترق الصخور المغطاة تسمح للبترول من خلال الفوالق بالهروب منها مما يفقد المصيدة أهميتها وعندئذ يظهرالبترول فوق سطح الارض مكونآ رشوحات البترول أو ينابيع الغاز الطبيعي، وكانت هذه الظواهر من الادلة العامة التي جذبت الباحثين عن البترول في هذه المناطق، وهذا ما نشاهده في الكثيرمن المناطق التي تجاور حقول البترول ضمن احزمة الاحواض النفطية في العالم ومنها الحزام النفطي في كردستان .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

أساليب الكشف عن البترول:

كان الكشف عن البترول في السابق يجرى دائما في المناطق التي تظهر فيها دلائل وعلامات البترول ( الرشوحات النفطية فوق سطح الارض( مثل الرشوحات النفطية في خانقين ) وفي المناطق التي تنبعث منها الغازات الطبيعية( النار الازلية في كركوك)أو يسيل منها البترول أو آبار المياه التي تنتج مياهآ مالحة مختلطة بالبترول.
تتواجد هذه الخصوصيات في الكثير من مناطق الاحواض النفطية، كان الاسلوب الذي يتبعه الباحثون عن البترول في مناطق تواجد الرشوحات النفطية ، وتمكنوا من أكتشاف البترول في بولندا/1858 ، كندا 1858، الولايات المتحدة 1858، رومانيا 1860، بيروا1863 ، روسيا 1866،. لقد أتسعت عمليات الكشف عن البترول بعد دراسة نتائج حفرالآبار في هذه المناطق وتحليل خصوصيات الطبقات الصخرية التي توجد فيها البترول من حيث تكوينها( نوعية مكونات الطبقات) وتركيبها، ودراسة تكوين الطبقات الصخرية التييوجد فيها البترول وساعدت نتائج تلك الدراسات الجيولوجية لفهم الطبيعة الجيولوجية للمناطق التي يتكون فيها البترول.
أمتدت الدراسات الجيولوجية على ضوء المفهوم الجيولوجي لطبيعة المناطق النفطية الى المناطق التي لا تظهر دلائل الرشوحات النفطية فيها وذلك بأستخدام طرق البحث العلمي التي تعتمد على المفهوم الجيولوجي لتكوين وتجمع البترول، الذي يستوجب توافر شروط معينة،منها( وجود طبقات سميكة من الصخور الرسوبية ليتولد فيها البترول وأن يكون بين هذه الصخور طبقات مسامية كالرمل وحجر الكلس لأختزان البترول وطبقات غير مسامية كالطفلة أو الملح لمنع هروب البترول المختزن.وجود مصائد يتجمع فيها البترول). علىهذا الاساس صارت عملية الكشف عن البترول تتضمن عدة خطوات مهمة وهي :
1-أختيار مناطق الصخور الرسوبية السميكة التي تحتوي على طبقات مسامية واخرىغير مساميةعن طريق دراسة مكونات وتركيب الصخور فوق سطح الارض وتحليل العينات الصخرية المستخرجة من آبار الحفر.
2-البحث عن مصائد البترول وتعيين مواقعها وحدودها ومنها ما يظهرفوق سطح الارض عن طريق استخدام المسح الجيولوجي أو استخدام التصوير الجوي الذي يعطي صورة سريعة وشاملة لمناطق الابحاث مما يمكن الجيولوجي من سرعة تحديد مواقع مصائد البترول، وفي المناطق التي لا تظهر الصخور فوق سطح الارض (كالصحاري واحواض المياه) يجب استخدام المسح الجيوفيزيائي الذي يعتمد على قياس الصفات الطبيعية لطبقات الارض كدرجة مغناطيسيتها أو قوة جاذبيتها أو سرعة مرور الاهتزازات بها، مستجدمةأجهزة خاصة ( الاجهزة المغناطيسية أو الجاذبية أو السيزموغرافية). 
3- أختيار المصائد المناسبة لحفر آبار الكشف عن البترول ،يعتمد أختيار المصائد على الدراسة الجيولوجية العامة للمنطقة، أن أنجح مصائد البترول هي أقربها الى أحواض البترول، هذا ما يتطلب على الجيولوجي تحديد صورة واضحة عن أبعاد حوض البترول، ثم أختيار أحسن وأكبر المصائد القريبة من هذا الحوض لحفرآبار ( الآبار الاستكشافية) الكشف عن البترول.
4- يتراوح عمق حفر آلآبار ألأستكشافية من بضعة مئات من الامتار الى بضعة آلآف حسب عمق الطبقات التي يتجمع فيها البترول ،وعندما يثبت وجود البترول يعتبر ان الاكتشاف قد تحقق، تجرى بعدها عملية الاختبارات لتحديد مقدار ما يستطيع البئر ان ينتجه، فأذا كانت كمية إنتاج البئر تصلح للأستغلال أقتصاديا يعلن عندئذ من أكتشاف ( ميلاد) حقل جديد، او ربما قد يثبت وجود البترول بكميات لاتصلح للأستغلال الاقتصادي ربما خلال هذه المرحلة ، وعندئذ لايعتبر ان الاكتشاف قد تحقق وتستأنف عمليات الحفر في مواقع أخرى.

مخاطر وتكلفة الكشف عن البترول.

يعتبر الكشف عن البترول من أكثر العمليات مخاطرة بالأموال لأن نسبة نجاح آلآبار الاستكشافية قليلة ، وتتفاوت هذه المخاطرة من منطقة الى اخرى تبعآ لطبيعتها الجيولوجية، فمنها ما يستجيب لعمليات البحث فيكتشف البترول بسرعة فتعتبر مناطق خصبة بتروليآ ، ومنها ما يحتاج الى وقت طويل واموال ضخمة قبل اكتشاف البترول. أرتفاع تكلفة عمليات الكشف الجيولجي والجيوفيزيائي وعمليات حفر الابار الاستكشافية يزيد من عبْ المخاطرة وخاصة اذا كانت العمليات تجري في مناطق بعيدة تزيد من المصاريف المتوسطة،حيث تبلغ تكلفة حفر بئر ما بين (100 الف الى مليون جنيه). تبذرأموال هائلة في عمليات حفر الآبار الاستكشافية التي نادارا ما تصل نسبة النجاح الى 40%، وعلى سبيل المثال تم حفر 1865 بئرا استكشافيا في أفريقيا ، أكتشف البترول في 518 بئرا فقط أي بنسبة نجاح 21,7% وهذه النسبة هي لمدة 15 سنة( 1950-1965) ، وفي نفس تلك الفترة تم حفر 3263 بئرا أستكشافيا في دول اوربا الغربية ، اكتشف البترول في 523 بئرا فقط، ، اي بنسبة نجاح 13,8%.مقابل هذه التكاليف العالية .
ارباح إنتاج البترول مرتفعة للغاية تبلغ في المتوسط 4 أو 5 أمثال ارباح الصناعات الاخرى، وهذا ما يدفع الشركات النفطية على مواصلة البحث عن البترول واستخراجه مع الاهتمام الدقيق في تدقيق المعلومات العلمية قبل الاقرار في حفر الآبار الاستكشافية من اجل تقليل تكاليف انتاج البترول.
أرتفع عمليات أكتشاف البترول نتيجة جملة من الاسباب ، أهمها( تطور وسائل الكشف واعتمادها علىالاجهزة الألكترونية الحساسة التي تحتاج الى خبرة خاصة دقة في التشغيل والصيانة،اجراء عمليات الكشف في المناطق البعيدة( الصحاري أو الغابات وفي المناطق البحرية، انتشار عمليات الكشف في المناطق البحرية التي تزيد تكلفة الحفر فيها مقارنة بالحفر في المناطق الارضية- اليابسة).
يقدر معدل العام تكلفة فرقة المساحة الجيولوجية الخفيفة مابين 5000- 12000 دولار شهريا،وتكلف اعداد الصور الجوية بحوالي 1,5 دولارللكيلومتر المربع بمقياس رسم حوالي 1:50000، وهذه هي أقل عمليات الكشف الجيولوجية تكلفة.اما تكليف المساحة الجيوفيزيائية ، فانها تعتمد على نوعية الطريقة التي تستعمل ، حيث تكلف عمليات المساحة المغناطيسية مابين 5000-10000 دولا شهريا ، أما تكاليف المساحة الجاذبية يترواح ما بين 20000-60000 دولار شهريا، تم تليها المساحة السيزموغرافية التي تبلغ متوسط تكاليفها على الأرض بحوالي 100 ألف دولار شهريآ للفرقة الواحدة، وتصل الى حوالي250 ألف دولار شهريا في المناطق البحرية . تتفاوت تكاليف حفر الآبار من منطقة الى اخرى حسب بعدها عن مراكز العمليات وسهولة النقل و صعوبته نظرآ لضخامة الاجهزة والمهمات المستخدمة، يتراوح تكلفة تشغيل جهاز الحفر العميق في المناطق الأرضية مابين 100-200 ألف دولار شهريا وذلك بالنسبة لجهاز حفر كبير يصل الى أعماق 15 ألف قدم، بينما تتراوح هذه التكلفة من 300-500ألف دولار شهريا بالنسبة لجهاز الحفر البحري.يعود سبب هذه التكاليف الباهضة الى ان عمليا ت الحفر البحري تحتاج الىأرصفة خاصة ترتكز عليها أجهزة الحفر سواء كانت الارصفة ثابتة أو متحركة أو وحدات عائمة وما تحتاجه من صيانة هذه الارصفة وتكلفة نقلها من مكان الى آخر وما يتعرض لها من أخطار عندما تشتدالامواج قد تحطمها وتحطم جهاز الحفر،ولذا تصل تكلفة الحفر البحري بحوالي اربعة او خمسة أمثال تكلفة حفر الآبار في المناطق الارضية.

أستخراج البترول:

تنفرد صناعة أستخراج البترول بعدة خصائص تجعلها مختلفة عن سائر الصناعات الاخرى،ابرز هذه الخصوصيات تكمن في.
1- يوجد البترول في مكامن جوفية على عمق آلآف الاقدام من سطح الارض او من قاع االبحر ، ويتعامل الانسان مع هذه التجمعات النفطية دون أن يراها أو يلمسها أو يعرف حقيقة حجمها، وانما يتعامل معها باستخدام نظريات علمية متطورة وخبرة عملية طويلة.
2- طرق البحث عن البترول معقدة ،وتتطلب مبالغ هائلة ومهما بلغت هذه الطرق من التطور العلمي لاتستطيع أعطاء البيان اليقين عن وجود تجمعات بترولية في مكان ما،لذا لابد من حفر الآبار للتأكيد على ذلك،ومما يزيد من تعقيد العملية حدوث تحركات في الطبقات الارضية ينجم عنها عدة تكسيرات- شقوق وفوالق متنوعة الاحجام والاتجاهات التي تكونت في ازمان جيولوجية مختلفة ،أضافة الى تفاعلات تزيد من حدوث اختلافات كبيرة في خصائص التكاوين والتراكيب الجيولوجية وخصوصيات المكامن النفطية.
3- لاتوجد التجمعات النفطية في خزانات أو بحار أو أنهار جوفية كما قد يتصور البعض، بل توجد التجمعات النفطية في مسام الصخور الرسوبية سواءأكانت أولية أو ثانوية نتيجة لحركات طبقات او بسبب التفاعلات الكيميائية أو في تشققات الصخور النارية تحت ظروف معينة، وعادة توجد هذه التجمعات النفطية مع مواد اخرى( المياه الجوفية، الغازات ، الشوائب)، ولذا لاتمثل المواد البترولية مائة في المائة من حجم المسامية المتاحة في المصائد- المكامن البترولية سواءأكانت تركيبية أو رسوبية. أضافة الى ذلك ، ان نفس درجة التشبع البترولي في مسام الصخور تنقسم الى كمية قابلة للأنتاج واخرى ملتصقة بسطح الحبيبات المكونة للصخورالتصاقا قد يكون كيميائيا ، لذا لا يمكن استخراجه دون اجراءعمليات مكلفة تسبب تغير خصائص ذلك الالتصاق.
4-القيام بالكشف البترولي ليس كافيا لأنه لا يعطي الرؤية الواضحة بالدرجة التي تعطي الأطمئنان على تقييم الكشف من حيث كمية البترول القابل للآستخراج أو حجم المصائد- المكامن النفطية أو سلوكه المتوقع. قد تصور البعض أنه من الممكن الحصول على كل المعلومات المطلوبة أثناء الحفر من خلال تحليل عينات الصخور لدراسة خصائص الطبقة الحاملة للبترول ولتوضيح الرؤية عن سلوك الخزان المتوقع ومقدار ما يحمله من الاحتياط البترولي القابلة للأستخراج. من الضروري الاشارة الى انه مهما بلغ حجم نتائج تحليل المكونات الصخرية أثناء الحفر، فأنها لن تزيد على واحد من اربعين أو خمسين مليونا بالمقارنة بالحجم الكلي لصخور الطبقة المطلوب دراستها، يمكن تشبيه تلك المعلومات ببساطة ( بأن يقابل المرء شخصا واحد من دولة ما سكانها أكثر من اربعين مليون نسمة، ويعتقد انه يمثل كل شعب ذلك البلد من حيث الشكل والطباع والثقافة والتعليم وهذا طبعا أمر مستحيل).


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

الباب الرابع

الأحتياط البترولي

مفهوم الاحتياط البترولي

كثيرا ما نسمع عن ارقام الاحتياطات النفطية لهذه الدولة او تلك ومنها ارقام الاحتياطات النفطية واحتياطات الغاز الطبيعي في العراق الذي يشكل ثاني دولة في العالم أن لم يكن الدولة الاولي بعد السعودية من حيث حجم الاحتياط النفطي ، ويقدر االاحتياط البترولي بحوالي 112 مليار برميل والاحتياط المستقبلي يتوقع ان يصل الى حوالي234 مللياربرميل ،هذا ما جذب أنتباه الدول الصناعية والشركات النفطية المتعددة الجنسيات الى العراق لما له من أهمية استراتيجية على مستقبل الاقتصاد العالمي. السؤال الذي يطرح هنا نفسه ( ألأ يحق لنا العراقيين الوقوف بجدية عن معرفة وتدقيق حجم الاحتياط البترولي في العراق لما لها من الاهمية التي تؤثر على مجمل القرارات المتعلقة بأستثمار البترول حاليا وفي المستقبل) ؟ .
هناك أساليب وطريق علمية يمكن بواسطته معرفة وتدقيق تلك الارقام التي نسمعها عن احتياط البترول في العراق , ولأجل الوصول الى نتيجة قريبة من الحقيقة لابد ان نعرف ماهو مفهوم الاحتياط البترولي ؟، وكيف يتم تقديره ؟ ، وما هي المعطيات التي تتحكم فيه؟
الاحتياط البترولي الكلي هو حجم البترول القابل للأنتاج من مصادر بترولية مخزونة بباطن الارض، ويقدر هذا الاحتياطي في وقت معين أعتمادا على اسس علمية ومعايراقتصادية تؤكد انه ذو ربحية تجارية.تستخدم وحدة المليون برميل عادة في تقديرحجم الاحتياطي والانتاج( البرميل يعادل قدما مكعبا أو160 لترآ). يتغير تقدير احتياط البترول تبعا لعددة عوامل ، يتم اعتماد تقديرات الاحتياطي على حجم ونوعية البيانات والمعلومات المتاحة في وقت معين والخاصة بنوع الخام المنتج والصخورالحاوية له ويمكن ان تتغير تلك المعلومات من وقت لآخر أستنادا الى نتائج الدراسات والبحوث المتنوعة ذات العلاقة بالدراسات النفطية.
يقدر حجم البترول المخزون في الحقل بتحديد مساحة الحقل ولتكن مثللآ (10كيلومتر مربع) ثم بتحديد سمك الطبقات الصخرية الحاوية للبترول ولتكن مثلا (100متر) و لتكون مثلا نسبة المسامية في الصخور الخازنة للبترول 25% من حجم الصخور، والبترول الذي يتواجد غالبا مختلطآ بالغازات والمياه ويمكن تقدير نسبة البترول بهذالخليط وليكن مثلا 80% من الفراغات التي تمثل 25% من حجم طبقات الصخور االخازنة للبترول.عندئذ يمكن تحديد البترول المخزون في الحقل بأنه يساوي(10000000متر مربع *100متر *25% *80%= 400 مليون متر مكعب من البترول). 
تحديد رقم الاحتياطي البترولي للحقول عنصر مهم جدآ في تقييم الحقول، لأنه يحدد أهميتها الاقتصادية ويعتمد عليه المحاسبون في تحديد معدل أستهلاك الاصول الثابتة في الحقل لأحتساب الأرباح.
كما يعتمد حجم الاحتياطي على طرق الانتاج المتبعة والتي غالبا ما تعتمد على طبيعة الطاقة الكامنة بالخزان البترولي والتي تحدد نوعية القوى الدافعة للبترول ، اضافة الى استخدام وسائل اخرى( طرق الانتاج الثانوي ) بهدف زيادة معدل الاستخراج وبالتالي زيادة الاحتياطي، واخيرا يعتمد الاحتياطي القابل للأنتاج على معدلات الاستثمار في مراحل البحث والتنقيب وفي مراحل الانتاج والتطوير( مراحل التنمية).
هناك ثلاثة عوامل تتحكم في مخزون النفط والغاز الطبيعي، وهي: صفات الصخور الحاملة للنفط (المخازن النفطية)، التكنولوجيا والاقتصاد. علماً أن تطور الصناعة وتطبيق نتائج الدراسات والبحوث العلمية حول مصادرالطاقة لا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تغيير خصوصيات الصخور الخازنة للنفط والغاز الطبيعي.
تتمكن الصناعة من إنتاج تكنولوجيا جديدة متطورة يمكن بواسطتها استخراج أكبر كمية من النفط والغاز الطبيعي في الصخور الخازنة للنفط والغاز الطبيعي، ألا ان تكاليف الإنتاج والنقل من منابعها (الدولة) الى الاسواق العالمية هي التي تتحكم في النهاية في طاقة الانتاج، حيث تختلف تكاليف استخراج النفط والغاز من موقع لآخر ، ومن دولة لأخرى، حسب خصوصيات التراكيب الجيولوجية ومكوناتها، وما تحمله من النفط والغاز الطبيعي، وطاقة انتاج الآبار في الحقول وعمقه وكمية ونوعية النفط والغاز الطبيعي فيها، وهنا يمكن الإشارة الى أن كلفة إستخراج برميل من النفط في العراق لاتتجاوز 0,7 دولارللبرميل الواحد في كردستان العراق. وتصل الى حوالي 2 دولارفي جنوب العراق وفي السعودية وفي دول الخليج الاخرى ،والى حوالي7-8 دولار للبرميل الواحد في بحر قزوين، وترتفع الى ما بين 15- 17دولار للبرميل الواحد في بحرالشمال.
ان الاحتياط البترولي والغاز القابل للأنتاج هو رصيد ديناميكي متغير، يمكن تمثيله برصيد الحساب الجاري في البنوك، اذ يتم السحب منه بأستمرار الانتاج مقابل الاضافة اليه بتنمية الحقول المنتجة واستكشاف المزيد منها من حين لآخر، او بالعكس.

أهمية تحديد الاحتياط البترولي:

معرفة تطور الاحتياط البترولي امر ضروري لقياس مدى نجاح الجهود المبذولة في التنمية والاستكشاف، قرارات الاستثمار في التخطيط لعمليات الحفر تتخذ بناءا على ارقام الأحتياطي القابلة للأنتاج والمتوقعة خلال العمر الاقتصادي للمشروع، ارقام الاحتياطي وتطور الانتاج المتوقع ضرورية لدراسة مدة أو تعديل أية أتفاقية بين شريكين أو في حالة بيع حصة احد الشريكين في المشروع، ارقام الاحتياطي لازمة لتحديد سياسات الحكومات والتخطيط للتنمية وموارد التمويل للموازنات، معرفة الاحتياط البترولي أمرضروري للأطراف المشتركة في عمليات الانتاج والاستكشاف والتنمية. أن عملية تحديد الاحتياطي البترولي لحقل او لخزان ما تستند الى عوامل عديدة ، منها( الفنية، الاقتصادية، المناخ السياسي والرأي العام، تأثيره بمسائل حماية البيئة من التلوث) ،جميع هذه المؤشرات متحركة ، تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان والمجتمع، ولذا تؤثر على القرارات الاقتصادية والسياسية المتعلقة بالأستثمار وتنمية الاحتياطات البترلية.
هناك نوعين من الاحتياط البترولي ( الاحتياطي المتغير- الديناميكي، والاحتياط الساكن) ، يمكن ان نشبه التعامل مع الاحتياطي الساكن - الثابت بشخص ورث أبنائه الكسالى مبلغا من المال فأنه بعد فترة ينتهي المال( الاحتياط) ويتم الأفلاس ،اما الاحتياطي المتغير فأنه يماثل حالة الارث لأبناء أذكياء يستثمرون اموالهم وينفقون من عائداتهم ، وفي النهاية يعلون من مستواهم المعيشي ، ويبقى لهم مخزون احتياطي ربما كان أكثر من الميراث الأصلي. 


أبرز المؤثرات على تقدير الاحتياط البترولي وإستثماره:

1-ـ نوعية الخام وطرق الأنتاج. ينقسم الخام البترولي الى انواع عددة ( الخفيف ،الثقيل ،المحتوى على الشوائب المضرة للبيئة مثل الكبريت. يتأثر الاستثمار بنوعية الخام، الخام الخفيف الخالي من الشوائب الكبريتية وثاني اوكسيد الكاربون يجذب الاستثمارات أكثر من غيره لأرتفاع سعره قياسا الى الخامات الاخرى. طبيعة الزيت الخام لاتسمح بمعدلات استخراج مرتفعة نظرآ لخواص الخام الجيدة والتي لا تحتاج الى أستنزاف جزء كبير من الطاقة المختزنة بالخام لأستخراجه من باطن الارض سواء بالطرق الطبيعية او بطرق الانتاج الثانوي( حقن المياه او الغاز).
2-حجم المعلومات المتاحة للدراسات الفنية. يتم التعامل مع البترول في باطن الارض من خلال المعلومات المتاحة لدى الفنيين والمختصين في مجال النفط ،المعلومات المتعلقة عن ظروف تواجد الخام وأمتداد هذا التواجد في التراكيب والتكاوين الجيولوجية ونوعية الخام والضغوط ودرجات الحرارة التي في باطن الارض، توزيع البيانات وتغيرها بالنسبة لتغير مكان الخزان وظروفه وعمره الجيولوجي.كما تعتمد على خصوصيات التكاوين والتراكيب الصخرية( مسامية الصخور) ومدى احتوائها على سوائل وموائع أخرى مثل الغاز والماء الى جانب النفط.
رغم دقة الدراسات فقد تظل أسرار احتياطي أي خزان غير معروفة بالكامل، ولكن يمكن تقديرها تقدير علميآ قريبآ من الحقيقة بعد أنتاج جزء يزيد على 25% من الاحتياطي المتوقع، اضافة الى كونها قد لا تخلو من المفاجئات التي تظهرغالبا من نائج الدراسات الجيولوجية حول خصوصيات التكاوين والتراكيب الجيولوجية وخصوصيات الخزان- المكامن النفطية.
3- صعوبة البحث والتنمية والانتاج واسعار البترول. أن أكتشاف البترول شئ واستخراجه بكميات اقتصادية شئ آخر،فقد يكون مثلا تواجد بترول في موقع ما شبه أكيد، ولكن تكلفة استخراجه قد تفوق السعر الذي يحده السوق، يمكن استخراج البترول بكلفة عالية في حقل ما اذا انخفض سعر النفط في السوق العالمي الى درجة يعطي للحقل جدوى اقتصادية خلال تلك الفترة.
4- الظروف الاقتصادية العالمية والمحلية للدول المنتجة للنفط. سوق النفط ، سوق عالمي قد يحدده بعض البلاد بعض القوانين المحلية، التي يصبح عائقا امام الشركات النفطية الاجنية في استثمار النفط في تلك الدول في ظل هذه القوانين التي تعرقل العمليات النفطية المتعلقة بالتنقيب والانتاج والتنمية والنقل الى الاسواق العالمية.
5-البيئة والتلوث . لقد تضاعفت الشكوك المثارة حول دور البترول بمشتقاته وتكنولوجياته في تلوث البيئة، مما ضاعفته من العقبات الفنية والمعنويةامام الاستثمارات المختصة للتنمية،في ظل تنامي الوعي بالبيئة ونشأت الأحزاب (الخضر) ،بالأضافة الى القوانين الصارمة التي اصدرها العديد من الدول الصناعية تجعل الكثير من المستثمرين يحجمون عن الاستثمار في البترول وتدعوهم الى الانصراف عنه الى صناعات بديلة أكثر ربحا واقل مخاطرة. لقد تدهورت صناعة البترول الى المركز التاسع عشر بين الصناعات بموجب أحصائيات يوليو 1992 ، مرتبة حسب الارباح التي تحققها، حيث بلغت معدلات الربح المتوسط 2,4 -1,5%ن بينما تجاوزت ارباح الصناعات الدوائية عن 12% من اجمالي المبيعات، ولذا ركزت الشركات النفطية على الاستثمار في المناطق التي تمتلك احتياطات نفطية عالية وذات تكاليف انتاج قليلة(منطقة الخليج ومنها العراق).
6- قرب أماكن الاحتياطي من اماكن الاستهلاك. تتوجه انظار الشركات متعدة الجنسيات الىاماكن تواجد البترول التي تقع داخل نطاق العالم الصناعي أو بالقرب منه، لكي يقلل من تكاليف النقل او الشحن ،أضافة الى غياب عنصر المخاطرة السياسية( الامن والاستقرار السياسي)، هذه أمور تشجع الاستثمار وتعظم فوائده، اضافة الىحل مشاكل البطالة في تلك المناطق الصناعية. هذا التوجه ينسجم مع توجهات الحكومات في الأقلال من الاعتماد على مصادر الطاقة التي تتواجد في اماكن بعيدة تتسم بعد الاستقرار الامني والسياسي ،ولا تشجع مصادر التمويل على المخاطرة برؤوس اموال ضخمة لتعظيم احتياطي دول لا ترتبط معها بعلاقات سياسية وثيقة.
7-اللوائح والقوانين الحكومية المنظمة لصناعة البترول .أستراتيجية صناعة البترول الهامة تتطلب لوائح وقوانين محلية ،أو ذات صيغة عالمية لتحديد سياسة العاملين في هذا المجال الحيوي ، وتؤثر هذه التشريعات سلبآ أو ايجابآ على الاستثمارات في صناعة البترول. ان القيود والتشريعات التي تضعها الحكومات تترجم اقتصاديا الىتكلفة مضافة قد تؤثر على القرار بالاستثمار في مكان ما نظرا لتواجد فرص بديلة افضل في أماكن أخرى تحقق عائدا أفضل للمستثمر الخارجي، مثال ذلك قوانين الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق، الصين. في هذا المجال قد اصبح عائقافي استثمار البترول في تلك الدول.
8-كفائة العاملين في مجالات الاستكشاف والانتاج. ان علم وكفائة وخبرة الفنيين هي من العناصر المهمة في تنمية الاحتياطات واكتشافها، القدرة على اتخذ القرار المبني على المعرفة والخبرة هي من أهم العوامل التي يعتمدعليها المستثمرلتوجيه الأموال نحو المناطق ذات العائد المرتفع وذات الاحتياطات المتوقعة الكبيرة.
9-عنصر المخاطرة الفنية والاقتصادية والسياسة. ان الصعوبات الفنية والاقتصادية والسياسيةالتي تواجه الاستكشاف لأحتياطاط جديدة أو لتنمية قائمة تعكس تكلفة الانتاج والاستكشاف وتسبب في ارتفاعها، وقد يحجم المستثمر عن التنمية او الاستكشاف اذا تجاوزت المصروفات الحد الاقتصادي الذي يجعلها لا تنافس كافة الاستثمارات البديلة ,وتزايد المخاطر امر لايرغبه اصحاب رؤوس الاموال ولكن لا بأس من الاستثمار في اماكن ذات مخاطر عالية لو كان العائد من الاستثمار مرتفعا وسريعا.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

الباب الخامس

شركات البترول العالمية

دور شركات البترول العالمية والتحكم في البترول:

كانت شركات البترول العالمية تلعب أدوارها المباشرة وغير المباشرة( السرية)في تخطيط وتنفيذ الامور من خلال عقد الاتفاقيات الطويلة الأمد بالشكل الذي يضمن لهم الحصول على أكبر المنافع من الدول المنتجة والمستهلكلة للبترول ،سالكين في ذلك كل الطرق منها حتى القضاء على الشركات الصغرى وتهديد أمن البترول. 
كان يسيطر على سوق البترول الى ما قبل خمسون سنة الماضية 7 شركات عالمية منها 5 أمريكية وهي( ستاندرد أويل أف نيو جرسي، موبيل أويل، تكساكو، شركة الخليج، ستاندرد كاليفورنيا ، شل، البترول البريطانية). كانت شركة ( ستاندرد جرسي) من اولى الشركات الامريكية واكبرها واقدمها، تنتج البترول في 14دولة وتكرره في 36 دولة وتبيعه في مائة دولة، وتبلغ مبيعات هذه الشركة وحدها 5000 مليون جنيه سنويا.
أنشأت كل هذه الشركات فروعآ لها لأدارة عمليات معينة( التسويق، التوزيع، التكرير) وتبيع الشركات الاصلية البترول لفروعها باسعار مختلفة عن أسعار السوق وتتقاسم الأرباح فيما بينهما، وكانت الشركات الكبرى تستغل هذه العلاقة بينها وبين فروعها في الضغط على الدول المنتجة للبترول،فمثلآ كانوا يتلاعبون بأسعار خام البترول، حيث يعلنون بشكل مفاجئ خفض سعر بيع الخام في ميناء التصدير،وكان من المفروض ان تقل ارباحها وارباح الدول المنتجة نتيجة أنخفاض سعر الخام ، ولكن كانت الدولة المنتجة للبترول هي التي تخسر، أما الشركة فأنها تبيع الخام للشركات الفرعية التى تتولى نقله وتكريره وتسويقه وبيعه في النهاية للمستهلك بسعرمرتفع وتكون الحصيلة النهائية للشركة الاصلية بفروعها. وعلى ضوء هذه التوجيهات السرية فأن هذه الشركات العملاقة عندما تحارب دولة او شركة أخرى فأنها تحارب في قسوة وفي ضراوة وتسطيع ان تؤدي الى إفلاس دول وخراب شركات، وبحكم ما تملكها هذه الشركات الكبرى من رؤوس أموال وأرباح تسطيع ان تخفض الاسعار الى الحد الذي يفقد فيه بعض ما لديها من فائض ،وتؤدي في نفس الوقت الى أفلاس الشركات الصغيرة التي لا تتحمل أعباء بيع البترول بتلك الاسعار المنخفضة . ادت تكرارعمليات التلاعب بأسعار البترول من قبل الشركات الكبرى الى أفلاس الشركات الصغرى مما ارغم الشركات الصغرى من ان تخضع وتنحني لسياسات وتوجهات الشركات الكبرى.

محاربة الدول المنتجة للبترول

حاربت شركة البترول البريطانية أيران بعد ان رفض ايران مقترحات شركة البترول الانكليزيةالايرانية بتسوية النزاع وفي المخالفات التي أرتكبتها ،منها (محاولة ادخال المياه الساحلية في منطقة إمتيازها في إتفاق عام 1933، دفع سعر البترول بالذهب في الوقت الذي كان سعره يقل 50% من السعر الحقيقي، منع شركة البترول البريطانية من الاشراف والاطلاع علىحساباتها وحسابات الشركات المساعدة والمتحدة معها، ضآلة حصة أيران بالقياس الى أرباح الشركة الطائلة، إضافة الىدعوةايران من أنهاء الاحتلال وتولى ايران مصائر بنفسها تضمن استقلالها الساسي) ،هذه المشاكل كانت من الدوافع الاساسية الى أعلان ايران عن تأمين الشركة، في مايو1952 ،وانذرت الخبراء بالعمل مع الحكومة الايرانية او مغادرة البلاد، في الوقت الذي لم يكن لدى ايران خبراء للأنتاج أوالتسويق، بعد ذلك الاجراء الايراني ، فرضت بريطانيا حصارآ على بترول ايران وتابعت من يشتريه بالقضايا.
لسد الفراغ الذي نجم من فرض الحصارعلى بترول ايران إستطاعت شركة البترول البريطانية التي كان لها حصص في بترول الكويت والعراق من رفع انتاج الكويت من 17 مليون طن الى 42 مليون طن سنويا وانتاج العراق من 8 ملايين طن الى27 مليون طن سنويآ. أدى هذا الضغط الغير المباشرايران الى الخضوع وعزل شركات البترول بنفوذها عن حكومة مصدق في ايران.
في سنة 1959 بدأت المباحثات بين الحكومة العراقية وشركة بترول العراق لتعديل عقودا لامتيار التي حصلت عليها شركة البترول البريطانية ،طالت المفاوضات3 سنوات ،لجأت الشركة خلالها الى أسلوب جديد في الضغط على الحكومة العراقية من خلال عدم زيادة إنتاج البترول مما يؤثر على ايرادات الحكومة العراقية، في الوقت الذي أشتدت فيه حاجة الحكومة للمال، وفي نفس الفترة إرتفعت ارقام الانتاج في الدول المجاورة بين 9%،12% ولم يزداد أنتاج العراق عن نصف في المائة، دخلت المفاوضات بين شركة البترول والحكومة العراقية في مرحلة حرجة ، لجأت الشركة الى تخفيض انتاج العراق من البترول بنسبة 30% ، وكان هذا ضغط على الحكومة العراقية للخضوع لمطاليب الشركة . 

محاربة الدول المستهلكة للبترول

تعدى حدود محاربة الشركات العالمية للبترول للدول المنتجة،فظهرت في الأفق أيضآ الحرب المكشوفة بين الشركات العالمية للبترول والدول المستهلكة للبترول .
أدى تطور الصناعات البترولية في اليابان في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي الى ارتفاع نسبة الاعتماد اليابان على البترول من 7% الى74% ومن هنا بدأ خطورة عدم وصول البترول الى اليابان بفعل سياسة شركات البترول العالمية مما أضطر اليابان على الاتفاق مع الحكومة الامريكية في عام 1950 يسمح بموجبه لشركات البترول الاجنية ومنها الامريكية بالمساهمةب 50% من رؤوس الاموال لمصانع تكرير البترول اليابانية مقابل تعهد هذه الشركات بأن تقدم لمصنع التكريركل ما يحتاجه من البترول.
وضع حلف الاطلنطي قواعد لتجارة البترول مع الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق، ولكن إيطاليا خرقت هذه القواعد عندما عقدت إتفاقآ مع الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق عام 1963 لتحصل على 16% من إستهلاك البترول بسعر أقل 30% من السعر التي تدفعه إيطاليا للشركات الكبرى وذلك مقابل إستيراد أنابيب الصلب من إيطاليا.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

أحتكار البترول العالمي

بدأ الاحتكار العالمي لسوق البترول عندما تعمقت المنافسة في منتصف العشرينيات من القرن الماضي بين شركات البترول على الاسواق مما دفع كل شركة تعرض سعرا أقل لتحطيم منافستها مما أدى الى إضطراب الأسعار في كل الاسواق،في الوقت الذي كاد الكساد الاقتصادي العالمي يطل رأسه والبترول يتزايد إنتاجه على إستهلاكه ،تحرك أنذاك الهولندي( هنري ديترينج) رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة(شل) في سنة 1928 الذي كان قوة لايستهان بها في عالم البترول بتقديم فكرة الاحتكار العالمي لسوق البترول على الرؤساء العالمية للبترول، أتفق رؤساء الشركات الكبرى الثلاثة( شل، شركة ستاندرد، والشركة البريطانية) على الاتفاق الذي وقع بينهم في 17 ديسمبر1928 ، عرفت ألأتفاقية في عالم البترول ( باتفاقية أكناكاري) رمزا الى القصر الصيفي ل(ديترينج) في مدينة (أكناكاري) في سكوتلندا. تضمن الاتفاق سبعة بنود يكمن فحواها في (ألآ تتنافس هذه الشركات فيما بينها.. تجميد أسعار البترول.. التسيهلات في الشحن والنقل والتفريغ..تحديد أسعار ناقلات البترول،كل سوق بترولي ياخد البترول من أقرب الحقول إليها بدلآ من نفقات النقل الكثيرة والبعيدة المكلفة،جعل سعر البترول في خليج المكسيك هو السعر العالمي لأن الولايات المتحدة كانت تنتج حوالي 70% من بترول العالم من خليج المكسيك).
كان هذا هو أول وأكبر إحتكار للبترول في العالم الغربي ضد الدول المنتجة للبترول منها الدول النفطية في منطقة الشرق الاوسط أدت هذه الخطوة خلال الفترة مابين عام 1930-1934 الى إنضمام باقي الشركات البترولية الكبيرة والصغيرة ، توقع إتفاقيات مكملة ومتممة له واصبح الاحتكاريسيطر على البترول العالمي والشركات تجمع بشكل منظم لتنظيم العمل ( توزيع السوق البترولي)فيما بينها ،وادى إحتكار السوق العالمي للبترول الى أنهاء المنافسة بين شركات البترول ، لاسيما المتعلقة بالنفط في منطقة الشرق الاوسط ومنها نفط العراق ،حيث إحتكرت في سنة 1939 شركة نفط العراق والشركات المتحدة استغلال النفط في جميع أنحاء العراق وحصرت بذلك السيطرة التامة على جزء كبير من موارد العالم من هذه المادة الحيوية وحجزته في مجموعة من شركات ذات رؤوس أموال ضخمة قامت بأستغلال جميع مناطق النفط في العراق وتحكمت هذه الشركات معا بالأسواق العالمية بهذه المادة الثمينة التي هي ملك الشعب العراقي بنسيجه المتنوع.
لقد أدى الالتزام بجعل بترول خليج المكسيك أساسآ في تحديد(السعر العالمي للبترول) إرتفاع في أسعار البترول التي كانت تتزايد جغرافيا كلما إتجهنا بعيدا من خليج المكسيك حتى يصل أقصاها الى الجانب الآخر من العالم، وكان الخط الذي يمر بالمناطق التي يصل فيها السعر الىأقصاها يسمى( خط تقسيم السعر),وكان خط تقسيم السعر قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية يبدأ في المحيط الهندي، جنوب بورما عادة، متخذآ مسارآ تقريبيآ الى الشمال والجنوب، وكان هذا ( النظام يسري على البترول الخام كما يسرى على منتجات التكرير)
حدثت بمرور الزمن خلافات بين تلك الشركات نتيجة صعوبة تحديد سعر البترول في المناطق الاخرى من العالم حتى تتمكن تلك الشركات من تصفية الحسابات فيما بينها وكذلك مع المشترين. هذه الاتفاقيات كانت مكلفة جدا على الدول المنتجة للبترول وخاصة في منطقة الخليج( العراق، ايران)، فمثلا لو باعت العراق برميلآ من البترول الى بريطانيا، فان سعره في هذه الحالة يحدد علىأساس سعر البترول في خليح المكسيك(السعر العالمي المنفق عليه) مضافآ إليه نفقات الشحن من خليج المكسيك الى الميناء البريطاني، واذا باع العراق برميلآ من البترول الى الهند مثلا، يصبح سعره هو سعر البترول في خليج المكسيك مضافآ اليه نفقات النقل من خليج المكسيك الى الهند بدلآ من حساب نفقات النقل من العراق الى الهند القريب جدا من الهند مقارنة بالمسافة بين الهند وخليج المكسيك.
ربحت شركات البترول كثيرا عندما تبادلت فيما بينها الاسواق، تنقل البترول من الحقول القريبةالى اسواق الاستهلاك وتحصل على فرق عمليات الشحن أو تتقاسمها فيما بينها.
تطور الاحتكار في سوق البترول أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية بسبب تعذر شحن البترول من الخليج الى أوربا ،بدأت الولايات المتحدة تمد بريطانيا بحاجتها من البترول، بينما أصبح من المستحيل تزويد حلفائها في منطقة الشرق الاقصى بسبب المسافة الشاسعة بيهما، لذا جرت محاولات كثيرة بعد الحرب العاميةالثانية على أهمال قاعدة( حساب تكاليف الشحن الوهمية من خليج المكسيك)، نجحت الشركات في ذلك وجعل تكاليف الشحن كأن البترول قد بيع في لندن أو ميناء روتردام الهولندي.
بدات شركات البترول في سنة 1950 استعمال اسلوب آخر أكثر إستغلالآ ومن دون رحمة في تحديد سعر بترول كل دولة منتجة للبترول في منطقة الشرق الاوسط يعرف باسم (السعر المعلن للبترول)، وعلى هذا الاساس تحسب حصة الحكومة في الدولة المنتجة للبترول، مما عزز مكانة شركات البترول ،تستطيع تلك الشركات من خلال ( نظام السعر المعلن) من تحطيم أية دولة مهما كان إنتاجها، لأن الشركات العالمية للبترول ظلت متحدة عند السعر المعلن لا تتنافس عليه، تخفض سعر البترول متى ما تشاء ولا ترفع سعر البترول أبدآ .
كانت الدول المنتجة للبترول في الشرق الاوسط تحصل على كمية من أنتاجها وذلك لأستهلاكها المحلي ، وتبيع منه ما يرغب بالسعر الحر، ونتيجة لأتحاد الشركات العالمية للبترول ( بقي السعر الحر أقل من السعر المعلن)،لذا إضطرت الحكومات المنتجة الى بيع بيترولها الحر للشركات بالسعر المعلن ، بإعتباره أفضل الاسعار ،ولذا يمكن القول بأن( نظام السعر المعلن الذي حل محل سعر البترول في خليج المكسيك بموجب إتفاقية( آكناكاري) كان إستغلالآ أسوأ).


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

تلاعب شركات العالمية بأسعار البترول

تتلاعب شركات البترول العالمية بأسعار البترول بشكل مدهش ، بعد أكتشاف البترول في الدول العربية،قامت الشركات بتحديد دخل ثابت للدولة صاحبةالثروة المكتشفة قدره حوالي (21سنتآ للبرميل الواحد) ، وكانت الشركات حرة في بيع هذا البترول للسوق الذي تراه وبالسعر الذي تحدده. لقد كان السعر المعلن لبرميل البترول في الاربعينيات من القرن الماضي بحوالي(1,05 دولار) ثم إرتفع الى (1,23 دولار) ،وفي مارس عام 1948 تصاعد سعره الى( 2,21 دولار)، بعد ارتفاع طاقة إنتاج البترول السعودي من نصف مليون برميل سنويا في عام1938الى نصف مليون برميل يوميا بحلول عام 1946 أنخفض سعر برميل البترول الى (1,88 دولار) في أوائل عام 1949 والى (1,75 دولار) في نهاية عام1949،وانخفض في عام 1950 الى( 1,65 دولار)،وفي عام 1953 أنخفض السعر مرة اخرى ليصبح( 1,50 دولار/برميل) ،وتدهور فيما بعد سعر البترول اكثر في منطقة الخليج الى ان وصل سعر البرميل الى(1,35 دولار) ،رغم توقف انتاج البترول الايراني وبيع الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق كميات ضخمه من بتروله الى الدول الاوربية.
ادت أزمة تلاعب الشركات في أسعار البترول الى دخول الدول المنتجة- العربية للبترول في مفاوضات مع الشركات العالمية للبترول واتفقت الدول المنتجة للبترول في النهاية مع الشركات ( على ان تحصل بمقتضاه الدول المنتجة - العربية ( على تقسيم الربح مناصفة) وكانت طريقة حساب نصيب الشركة والدولة (يتلخص في خصم كل تكاليف البحث والانتاج اولآ ثم توزيع الربح مناصفة بين اثنين بعد ذلك ). وعلى هذا الاساس ظلت السعودية طيلة أكثر من عشرين عامآ تحصل على 19% فقط من ثمن برميل البترول ، اي حوالي( 21سنتآ فقط )، بينما كانت الشركة تربح 85 سنتآ في البرميل الواحد، ، وكان باقي الربح يذهب الى الشركة المنتجة للبترول والناقلات والتوزيع. لذا كانت الشركة تربح في البرميل 4 أضعاف ما تربحه السعودية التي تمتلك البترول الذي توجد في أرضها.
مارست شركات البترول في عام 1959 لعبة تخفيض أسعار شرائها لبترول الشرق الاوسط مرتين خلال تلك السنة مما ادى الى انخفاض دخل الدول المنتجة عن كل برميل في الوقت الذي كانت الدول المنتجة تأمل فيه بالزيادة ، هذا ما دفع الدول العربية في نفس العام الىعقد اول مؤتمر للبترول العربي في القاهرة، ظهر في المؤتمر الاحساس الداخلي في صدر كل دولة برغبتها في معارضة الشركات،دارت بعدها الاتصالات بين ممثلي الدول في جو من الحيطة والسرية خوفآ من جواسيس شركات البترول، ولم تكن أنذاك اية دولة ان تقف وحدها في مواجهة تجمع الشركات، وكل مسؤول من هذه الدول ينظر الى مصير( مصدق) ريئس الحكومة الايرانية من قبل. أنتهت تلك الاتصالات السرية الى ظهور فكرة أنشاء منظمة تجمع الدول المنتجة للبترول، وعقد أجتماع في بغداد في 10-14 أيلول 1960 تقرر فيه تكوين منظمة الاقطار المصدرة للبترول والتي عرفت(أوبك). كانت قوة المنظمة تتمثل في الامكانيات الضخمة للبترول التي يمكن ان تجعلها قوة مؤثرة وصاحبة كلمة ونفوذ في ميدان البترول العالمي. 
أستطاعت منظمة أوبك خلال الفترة 1960-1967 ان تمنع الشركات من ممارسة لعبة خفض الاسعار مرة أخرى، لكنها لم تستطيع ان تحقق زيادة سعر بترولها، خاصة كان السعر الذي يباع به البترول طوال فترة الستينيات هو أرخص سعر بيع للبترول منذ أكتشافه. بعد حرب 1967، استطاعت اوبك ان تحقق اول نجاح لها في رفع اسعار بيع بترولها للشركات وبالتالي زيادة دخلها عن كل برميل.دخلت دول الخليج المتجة للبترول في معركة أسعار البترول مع الشركات وانتهت بتوقيع إتفاقية طهران،وجائت بعدها اتفاقية طرابلس لدول أوبك، وبمقتضى تلك الاتفاقيتين زادت أسعار بيع الدول لبترو لها وزاد بالتالي دخلها عن كل برميل. حيث كان متوسط دخل السعودية من البرميل عام 1967تقدر بحوالي(84,8 من السنت) واصبح في عام 1971 بحوالي(126،6 من السنت)،كما زاد دخل الكويت من (79,1 من السنت) الى119,5 سنتآ) ، ارتفع دخل ليبيا من(101,6 م السنت) الى(178,6 من السنت)، علمآ ان الدولار الواحد يساوي 100 سنتآ.
بعد حرب 1973 ، شهد اسلوب وسعر بيع البترول تطورا جديدآ، استخدم أوبك لأول مرة اسلوب المزاد في بيع البترول، عرضت ايران جزا من بترولها للمزاد العلني وطلبت الى الشركات دخول مزاد تقدم فيه كل شركة افضل ما لديها من عرض، وكائت المفاجأة ان يصل سعر الشراء الى 17 دولار للبرميل الواحد في حين كان السعر المعلن لا يتجاوز 5 دولارات، وبنفس الطريقة باعت نيجيريا البترول بسعر 16 دولار / برميل.، وبهذا ارتفع سعر البترول باكثر من اربعة أضعاف مقارنة بالسعر قبل حرب أكتوبر1973.
هناك الكثير من العوامل والاسباب المباشرة والغير المباشرة التي لها تأثير على تذبذب طاقة الانتاج النفطي وعلى تذبذب اسعار النفط في العالم ومنها في دول منظمة اوبك ، ومن ابرز تلك العوامل تكمن في ( زيادة الطلب،اختلال التوازن بين العرض والطلب ، النقل من مصادر الانتاج الى السوق العالمي للنفط، عمليات التكرير والتصفية، خدمات الانتاج ، الحفر،لاسيما في المياه العميقة،الكوارث الطبيعية، الطقس- البرودة والتغيرات المناخية،تذبذب سعر الدولار مقابل العملات الاخرى، الخوف من ان تنخفض أنتاج أوبك وباقي الدول المنتجة للنفط ، خصوصيات كل دولة من دول منظمة اوبك وغيرها من الدول المنتجة للنفط، واخيرا وليس آخرا الحروب).
تعرضت السوق النفطية العالمية الى ثلاثة صدمات،انعكس تأثيرها على الاقتصادي العالمي ومنها على الدول الصناعية الكبرى نتيجة اختلال التوازن بين الطلب والعرض للبترول ،إضافة الى إرتفاع أسعار البترول في السوق العالمية ، صدمة حرب اكتوبر عام1973 ،عندما قام منظمة اوبك بتخفيض مفاجي لسقف الانتاج مما ادى الى رفع اسعار النفط الى حوالي 40$ للبرميل الواحد،استخدمت اوبك في تلك الفترة النفط كسلاح سياسي . الصدمة الثانية، انهيار نظام شاه أيران عام1979 ، والتي ادت الى ارتفاع اسعار النفط بحوالي 40$ للبرميل الواحد، والصدمة الاخيرة والقصيرة هي حرب تحرير العراق التي تزامنت معها الاضرابات في فنزويلا وعدم استقرار الوضع في نيجيريا وانخفاض مخزون الاحتياطي النفطي للولايات المتحدة من( 700 مليون برميل ) الى (600 مليون برميل) مما ارتفع اسعار النفط ،وكان من المتوقع الى تصل الى اكثر من (40$للبرميل الواحد) ،ألآ ان سقوط النظام البائد بسرعة وقيام المملكة العربية السعودية برفع سقف انتاجها لسد العجز حال دون تعرض السوق العالمي الى ازمة نفطية طويلة .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

سيطرة الشركات الكبرىعلى صناعة البترول

تعدى إحتكار شركات البترول العالمية إحتكار السوق العلمي للبترول ، الى التحكم نسبة كبيرة في ناتج الصناعات البترولية بمختلف مراحلها، وكانت درجة السيطرة التي تباشرها الشركات تختلف من مرحلة لأخرى من مراحل صناعة البترول. 
سيطرت الشركات الكبرى على نسبة عالية ما بين(76,4%الى81,4%) من احتياطي البترول المؤكد الموجود في العالم، وهو يمثل أكثرمن ثلاثة أرباع المجموع العالمي للأحتياط العالمي للبترول خلال الفترة مابين 1956-1964، حيث كان مجموع الاحتياط العالمي للبترول يقدر بحوالي ( 32630 مليون طن). 
سيطرت تلك الشركات على إنتاج البترول الخام ،حيث بلغت سيطرة شركات البترول العالمية على حوالي 59% من الانتاج العالمي في عام 1965 وارتفع الىحوالي 63% من الانتاج العالمي في عام 1964.أمابالنسبة لتكرير خام البترول، فقد سيطرت الشركات الكبرى السبعة في عام1950على نسبة عالية من طاقة التكرير التي بلغت حوالي57% من مجموع طاقة التكرير العالمية.
حدث تطور محسوس في مدى سيطرة الشركات العالمية الكبرىالسبع على طاقة التكرير في السنوات التي أعقبت الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث انخفضت درجة تركيز تلك الشركات في بعض المناطق( الشرق الاوسط والشرق الاقصى) خلال الفترة ما بين(1955-1960)، إنخفض مجموع طاقة تكرير البترول في الشرق الاوسط من 91% الى 76% ومقابل 87% الى 13% في دول الشرق الاقصى ،في حين زادت درجة تركيزها في أقطار اخرى(أقطار اوربا الغربية)، حيث ارتفع من 63%في عام 1955 الى 76,3% في عام 1960. يرجع السبب الى أن أقطار اوربا الغربية قد أتجهت انظارهم بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية نحو استيراد البترول من الشرق الاوسط خامآ لتصنيعه وتحويله الىمنتجات نهائية في أقطارها بدلآ من استيراده على شكل منتجات مكررة من الولايات المتحدة والكاريبي .
إهتمت شركات البترول العالمية بمسألة نقل مصادر الطاقة ومنها البترول بأعتبار نقل البترول يعتبر مرحلة من مراحل الصناعة البترولية المكملة لها بالرغم من كونه يختلف بطبيعته عن إنتاج البترول وتكريره وتصنعيه ،ويتطلب نقل البترول وسائل تنفرد بها هذه الصناعة دون غيرها، فهو ينقل بطريقتين ( النقل بأنابيب خاصة، او بالنقل البحري).
1- النقل بواسطة أنابيب خطوط نقل خام البترول ، ينساب فيها البترول خطوط الانابيب لمسافات طويلة ، شحنه ودفعه من خلال أنابيب خطوط نقل البترول عبر مناطق ذات تضاريس متنوعة( مناطق جبلية، موانع طبيعية- وديان ،غابات أنهار ، اضافة الى الخصوصيات الزلزالية لتلك المناطق )، وفي ظل ظروف مناخية متنوعة( الجفاف ، الصحاري، المناطق الباردة والمنجمدة) ، أضافة الى اهمية عنصر الحماية والامن والاستقرار، ورغم كال المشاكل التي تواجة شركات البترول الكبرى السبعة من نقل خام البترول بواسطة انابيب النقل ، تعود ملكية تلك الانابيب الموجودة في العالم تقريبا للشركات العالميةالكبرى.
2- نقل خام البترول عن طريق النقل البحري،بواسطة سفنن معدة إعدادآ خاصآ لنقل البترول ، مما ظهرت الاساطيل العالمية لنقل البترول من المناطق المنتجة الى الاسواق العالمية للبترول. تمكنت الشركات البترولية الكبرى السبعة في العالم من السيطرة على نسبة تصل الى50% من الاسطول العالمي لناقلات البترول في عام 1950، ثم إنخفضت هذه النسبة الى 34% في عام 194 من الاسطول العالمي لناقلات البترول.يعود سبب هذا التحول الى التقلبات العنيفة التي تتعرض لها صناعة الناقلات، والى انخفاض العوائد التي تجنيها رؤوس الاموال المستثمرة فيها بالقياس الى العوائد التي تجنيها الشركات من إنتاج البترول الخام وتكريره وتسويقه، لذا فضلت الشركات الكبرى أستئجار الناقلات بعقود طويلة الأمد لتؤمن نقل بترولها من جهة وتحقيق سيطرة كافية على هذه المرحلة من مراحل الصناعة البترولية دون ان تنفق مبالغ كبيرة لبناء الناقلات.تمكنت الشركات الكبرى عن طريق إستئجار الناقلات بعقود طويلة حوالي 60% من الناقلات التي يملكها مشغلون مستقلون، ولذا يمكن القول ان مجموع ما تسيطر عليه الشركات الكبرى عن طريق الملكية والاستئجار يبلغ حوالي ثلاثة أرباع اسطول ناقلات البترول في العالم.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

الباب السادس

التحديات التي تواجه صناعة البترول

آفاق صناعة البترول:

أن صناعة البترول في سعيها الدائم لتحقيق إستغلال الموارد بأقل تكلفة زاد وسيزيد التحديات التي تواجهها، وقد شهدت صناعة البترول العديد من التغيرات السريعة والمتلاحقة التي جاءت بقدر ما أحدثته تلك الصناعة من تغيرات أثرت على الساحة العالمية بحكم أتساع منتوجات الصناعات البترولية الى ان شملت معظم مرافق الحياة ، وعليها ان تواصل من مسرتها نحو التقدم ،وهذا لا يتم إلآ بأن توفي بأحتياجات الطاقة في المستقبل ويصعب تحقيق ذلك دون اللجوء الى تطبيق أحدث التقنيات وتكثيف عمليات الاستثمار في البحث والتنقيب ،إضافة الى أهمية تامين الامداد بالطاقة لأجيالنا القادمة ، ولن يأتي ذلك إلآ من خلال رفع اسعار البترول لكي يتم استعمال البترول بشكل مناسب ولتوفير الطلب عليها في المستقبل ، حيث يزيد الطلب العالمي على النفط بمعدل حوالي2% سنويا ، وبحلول عام 2010 يمكن أن يزيد الطلب عن العرض ( الانتاج ) بحوالي 11 مليون برميل /يوم ،كما سيرتفع الطلب على الغاز الطبيعي من 1689 مليون طن مكافئ عام 1990 الى 2786 مليون طن مكافئ عام 2020 ، وهو يمثل نسبة 65%على مدى 30 عامآ مما سيؤدي الى تعميق مصادر ازمة الطاقة.

تتمحور اهم التحديات التي تواجه صناعة البترول على الجوانب التالية:

متطلبات الأستثمار المرتفعة. تتجه صناعة البترول الى تقليل الأستثمار في المناطق الهامشية ذات الظروف البيئية والآمنية الصعبة والعمل في المناطق السهلة التي تدر عائدآ أكبر، أذ ان استغلال الاكتشافات الجديدة التي تقع في المناطق الصعبة يتطلب إستثمارات أكبر.ان عمليات استغلال الغاز وتسويقه تعد أكثر تكلفة من مثيلاتها في حالة البترول،ولذا يعتمد الاستثمار في هذا المجال على اسعار الطاقة السائلة خاصة البترول. 

القيود البيئية. تؤثر القيود البيئية على مستقبل عمليات الاستكشاف والانتاج، هناك إتجاه عام لألقاء اللوم على صناعة البترول بأعتبارها أحد مسببات المشاكل البيئية،ويمثل ذلك تحديآ خطيرآ بالنسبة لصناعة البترول، هذا ما يتطلب الأمر حماية الطبيعة من أنشطة الانسان، لذا أصبح تحليل المخاطر البيئية وتكلفة العمل عنصرآ رئيسيا في صناعة البترول المحلية والانتاج.هذا مادفع الدول المنتجة للبترول الى فرض معايير بيئية متشدده ، مقابل محاولات الدول الصناعية عل رفع سقف الضرائب على البترول ومشتقاته ،حيث ارتفع معدل الضرائب في دول المجموعة الاوربية من حوالي 7 دولار/ برميل في عام 973 الى حوالي 65 دولار/ برميل بحلول عام 2000،إضافة الى محاولات دول المجموعة الاوربية بفرض ضريبة البترول والتي تعرف بضريبة( الكربون) على الدول المنتجة بحجة حماية البيئة والتي قدرت في عام 1993 بحوالي 3 دولار/ برميل خام في عام 1993 ، وارتفع الى 10 دولار / برميل في عام 2000 ، وهذا مارفضه وترفضه الدول المصدرة للنفط ( أوبك)، مثل هذه الخلافات أثرت وستؤثر بشدة على اختلال التوازن بين العرض والطلب للبترول في الاسواق العالمية، ويتوقع ان تزيد الفجوة كثيرا بين الطلب والعرض مما سيعكس على أسعارالبترول وعلى صناعة البترول وبالتالي على الاقتصاد العالمي.

متطلبات العمالة. أدى الهبوط الحاد في أسعار البترول عام 1985-1986 الى إنخفاض عائدات شركات البترول ،أدى الى أتخاذ الشركات العديد من الأجراءات لخفض تكاليف العمليات، حيث بدأت في تطبيق برامج مكثفة لأعادة الهيكلة مما أدى الى نقص حاد في القوى البشرية وترك الكثير من العمالة الفنية المدربة لصناعة البترول. وفي الوقت الحالي الذي استعادت صناعة البترول نشاطها وطاقتها لا تجد صناعة البترول القوى البشرية المدربة الكافية لتلبية احتياجات المستقبل.

الارهاب. لقد تحول الارهاب الى مشكلة عالمية تهدد الأمن والاستقرار في اغلب مناطق العالم ، ولاسيما في الدول التي تفتقر الى المناخ الديمقراطي ،تلك الدول الغنية بالموارد الطبيعية ومنها احواض المناطق النفطية في حوض الخليج، حوض بحر قزوين ، حوض شمال أفريقيا ، وخطوط امدادتها الى الاسواق العالمية، مما أثر وسيؤثر على السوق العالمية للنفط وعلى الصناعات النفطية، هذا ما يدفع جميع الدول والجهات المهتمة بهذا الشأن من تعزيز العمل المشترك في مواجهة الارهاب.


التهديد بسلاح البترول

كان الاقتصاد هو طريق تدخل المحتلين في الماضي والحاضر وفي المستقبل ولكن باشكال متنوعة تناسب المرحلة والظروف الدولية والعالمية، وبقيت السياسة في الظل تحمى شركات البترول المرتبطة بالدول الصناعية الكبرى التي تعمل في الدول المنتجة للبترول. 
طرح لأول مرة استخدام البترول كسلاح سياسي في عام 1946 في قمةالجامعة العربية،تقدمته مصربأقتراح أقره المجلس( يمنع البترول العربي عن أي دولة تساند العصابات الصهيونية)، وجاء رد شركات البترول بقوة(ان البترول عملية تجارية بحتة ولا دخل له بالسياسة، رفعت الشركات شعار.. ضرورة فصل البترول عن السياسة).
بدأت معركة البترول الثانية في عام 1948 عندما أوقف ضخ البترول في ألنبوب التي يصب في حيفا.وجائت في المرة الثالثةعام1956 عندما حاول العرب استخدام البترول كسلاح سياسي في أعقاب العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.ثم أعقبه تفجير الانابيب التي تنقل بترول العراق الىميناء اللاذقية من قبل بعض أفراد من الجيش السوري.
جائت المحاولة الرابعة من استخدام البترول كسلاح سياسي بعد صفقة الاسلحة التي قدمها المانيا الغربية الى اسرائيل، قطعت بعض الدول العربية علاقاتها مع المانيا الغربية وسحبت دول عربية اخرى سفراءها من بون ولكن بقي البترول يصدر من الدول العربية (ليبيا) الى المانيا الغربية.
دعا العراق الى اجتماع لوزراء البترول العرب في بغداد في 4 يونيو 1967 لأستخدام البترول كسلاح سياسي في حالة وقوع عدوان اسرائيلي على مصر، اصدر المؤتمر قرارين ( منع وصول البترول العربي الى اية دولة تعتدي او تشارك في الاعتداء على اية دولةعربية بمد يد العون العسكري الى اسرائيل، إخضاع اموال الشركات والرعايا التابعين للدول المشتركة في العدوان لقوانين الحرب) .
توقف ضخ البترول من الدول المنتجة للبترول وادى ذلك الى ارتفاع اسعار البترول ومنتجاته في اوربا وارتفاع ثمن الكهرباء .
حظرت الجزائر على الشركات الامريكية تصدير الغاز الطبيعي الى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وبريطانيا، ثم قامت الجزائربتأمين شركتي( أسو ،موبيل أويل) الامريكيتين، كما أمم العراق شركة بترول العراق البريطانية.
دخلت الدول العربية بشكل واضح في حرب البترول في عام 1973 ، أوقفت كل من مصر وسوريا تصديرها للبترول في 6 أكتوبر، واصدرت الدول العربية المنتجة للبترول بتاريخ 17 أكتوبر 1973قرارا بخفض فوري لأنتاج شهر أكتوبر نبسبة5% وان تعمل قدر الامكان على قطع إمداد أمريكا بالبترول ، وفي نفس اليوم قررت الأمارات العربية المتحدة وقف جميع صادارتها البترولية الىامريكا والبالغة 12%،كما قررت السعودية في اليوم التالي خفض أنتاجها بنسبة 10% أعتبارا من يوم 18 أكتوبرلغاية أخر نوفمبر، وفي20 أكتوبر ، اعلن السعودية ايقاف تصدير بترولها الىالولايات المتحدة، وقطعت الجزائر في نفس اليوم البترول على الولايات المتحدة وهولندا، اعلنت البحرين الغاء الاتفاق المعقود بينها وبين الحكومة الامريكية في ديسمبر 1971 بمنح البحرية الامريكية تسهيلات خاصة في ميناء البحرين.قام العراق بتأمين حصتي شركت(ستاندارد أويل أوف نيوجرسي، موبيل أويل كوربوريشن) الامريكيتين والبالغة 37,75% من عمليات شركة نفط البصرة. قرر العراق في 21أكتوبرمن تأميم حصة هولندا في شركة (شل) التي تساهم في شركة نفط البصرة.
أعلنت الدول العربية من مقاطعة هولندا بالرغم من ان هولندا لا تستورد البترول العربي لأحتياجاتها وانما لأعادة شحنه في صورة خام وكانت تحقق ربحا من رسوم الشحن التي تفرضها علىالناقلات التي تستخدم ميناء روتردام.
حرمت امريكا من حوالي 40 مليون برميل كانت تستوردها مباشرة من الدول العربية، واعترفت مصادر امريكا بأن العجز في البترول تجاوز3 ملايين برميل يوميا.
جرت لغاية نهاية عام 1973عددة اجتماعات لوزراء البترول للدول العربية بصدد زيادة الضغط على الدول التي تدعم اسرائيل . حصلت الدول العربية على تأيد من دول السوق الاوربية المشتركة الذين اصدروا بيانأ أعلنوا فيه( أنه ينبغي علىقوات طرفي النزاع في الشرق الاوسط العودة فورا طبقا لقرار مجلس الامن رقم 339، 340 الى المواقع التي كانت عليها في 22 أكتوبر).
لم يدوم تنفيذ سياسة استخدام البترول كسلاح سياسي نتيجة الضغوطات الامريكية وعدم تجانس مواقف الدول العربية ( الرسمية والسرية ) ساعدت على اصدار قرار في 18 مارس 1974 برفع الحظر المفروض على امريكا علىاساس مراقبة تطورات الموقف وتوقيع اتفاقية الفصل بين القوات على الجبهة السورية، واجلو اصدار قرار رفع الحظر عن هولندا الى 9 يونيو 1974 منهين بذلك الاجراءات التي اتخذت على طريق استخدام البترول كسلاح سياس في الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

تلوث البيئة


إن صحة الانسان ونموه الجسدي والنفسي مرتبط بالبيئة إرتباطآ وثيقآ ، إن التغيرات التي تطرأ علىالبيئة تترك آثارآ خطيرة على الحياة وقد تركت مخلفات الانسان وأنشطته عدة تغيرات في البيئة ولم تلن التغيرات ملحوظة في الازمان القديمة ، بل اصبح تلوث البيئة واضحا في الخمسين سنة الأخيرة بسبب الانفجار السكاني والتصنيع والتمدين والاستخدام المفرط لمصادر الطاقة ،ولاسيما البترول من قبل الدول الصناعية الكبرى والذي ادى الى احداث تغيرات في مكونات الغلاف الجوي للأرض وما له من تاثيرات خطيرة على مجمل جوانب الحياة على هذا الكوكب الذي اختل توزانه الطبيعي بفعل النشاطات البشرية.
لقد ضبط كتلة الارض وابعادها وسرعة دورانها وميل محورها وبعدها عن الشمس في اتزان عبقري دقيق لتوفير الحرارة والتركيب الجوي المناسب بحيث تهيأت الظروف لنشوء الحياة على كوكب الارض. وفي المقابل إستقرت شمسنا منذ بلايين السنين بحيث تفقد من كتلتها نحو خمسة ملايين طن في كل ثانية يتم تحويلها الى طاقة تبثها الشمس في كل اتجاه دون ان يغير ذلك من إستقرارها.يستقبل كل مترمربع من سطح الغلاف الجوي للأرض نحو(1395,32) واط ويستغل نحو( 3,5*10*12 كيلو واط ) من الحرارة الساقطة على الارض يوميا ،وهذه الحرارة تعادل ما ينبعث من تفجير أكثر من عشرة آلآف قنبلة ذرية كل يوم.
لقد منحنا الله وفرة من الهواء النقي لا نظير له تبلغ كتلته على كوكب الارض أكثر من خمسة مليون بليون طن يستهلك منه الانسان أكثر مما يتناوله من طعام أو شراب ،حيث يصل متوسط مايستنشقه الانسان العادي نحو تسعة كيلو غرام من الهواء يوميآ بينما يبلغ معدل استهلاكه من الطعام أو الشرب نحو ثلاثة كيلوغرام في اليوم الواحد. 
تكمن اهمية غازات الهواء الطبيعي المتوازن من تكوين الدرع الذي يحيط الحياة على سطح الارض وهو درع خفيف لانحس له ثقلا وهو إنسيابي لا يعوق حركتنا ،لطيف الملمس لايخدش أجسامنا ومع ذلك فأن تأثيره يعادل تأثير درع من الحديد الصلب سمكه عدة بوصات يحيط بالكرة الارضية فتتكسر فيه أجزاء الاشعة الشمسية القاتلة لتحمي الحياة على كوكب الارض.
ادى التدخل البشري في الطبيعة بشكل مفرط من خلال استغلال مصادر الطاقة ومنها الفحم والبترول الى إحداث أختلال في توازن مكونات الخلاف الجوي وتلوث مصادر الحياة( الهواء، الماء والتربة) ، وتمتاز التغيرات الناتجة عن النشاطات البشرية بأنها ذات طبيعة تراكمية مما يجعلها بمرور الزمن خطرآ يهدد الحياة على كوكب الارض، لاسيما في المرحلة التي تعمق فيه اختلال التوازن بين مكونات الغلاف الجوي( الغازات الضارة). تزداد الخطورة عندما تختلط بعض العوامل الطبيعية مع عوامل بشرية مما يؤدي الى تغيرات مناخية هائلة تؤثر بشكل فعال على الحياة، بسبب ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري التي تنجم بفعل إزدياد نسبة الغازات المضرة في الخلاف الجوي، حيث أن المخزون الحراري للجو يؤدي الى تغير نمط الحركة العادية للكتل الهوائية ،كما يؤدي الىاختلال التوازن بين انواع الطاقة في الجو مما يسبب حدوث تشنجات وحركات عصبية للغلاف الجوي تتخطى حدودها المألوفة وتتجاوز المعدلات المعروفة خلال فترات قصيرة مما يسبب ارتفاعا شديدا لا يتحمل او انخفاضا قاسيا غيرمتوقع في درجات الحرارة في بعض الاماكن ، كما تتولد انواع خطيرة من الاعاصير الاستوائية المدمرة بصورة غير معتادة سواء في شدتها أوفي تكرار حدوثها، إضافة لتغير مواقع أحزمة المطر بما يهدد بأزاحة منابع الانهار بفعل نضوب مصادر المياه، كما تزداد شدة التبخر واستهلاك المياه في بعض المناطق مما يؤدي الى زيادة الجفاف والتصحر،وفي نفس الوقت تزداد معدلات سقوط الامطار في مناطق اخرى.
لقد أنحصر أهتمام الدول الصناعية الكبرى حتى عقد السبيعينيات من القرن الماضي بالموارد وكفايتها ، وبرز الحديث عن أزمة الطاقة وبرامج الطاقة ،كان التعامل مع البيئة يتم بشكل أساسي فيما يتعلق بعمليات الانتاج ،أي تلوث او التسرب واجراءات السلامة الي كانت منحصرة على المستوى المحلي والاقليمي. ظهرت في نهاية السبعينيات من القرن الماضي لغة( الكونية) كأهتمام مشترك من علماء العالم في بحث مستقبل الارض والدعوة الى عقد مؤتمر بأسمها ، عقد مؤتمرالمناخ الاول في عام 1979 ودعت فيها الدول ( أن تتنبأ بالتغيرات البشرية المنشأ المحتملة في المناخ والتي قد تضر برخاء البشرية ، وان تمنع حدوثها). إزداد الاهتمام في الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي بالبيئة العالمية والحفاظ عليها ونشأ الجدل حول ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وارتفاع درجة حرارة كوكب الارض وتأثيرحرق أنواع الوقود ومنها البترول وفي إنبعاث غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكاربون والغازات الاخرى الضارة ومدى مساهمة ذلك في التغيير المناخي. هذا ما ادى الى عقد مؤتمر المناخ الثاني في سويسرا عام 1990 في تجمع علمي لعلماء العالم إستخلصوا فيما عرضوه من نظريات الى أنه(رغم اوجه عدم اليقيين العلمي والاقتصادي ينبغي للدول الآن ان تتخذ الخطواط اللازمة لتقليل مصادر الغازات الدفيئة وزيادة مصارفها، من خلال أجراءات وطنية واقليمية والتفاوض على إبرام اتفاقية عالمية بشأن تغير المناخ وما يتصل بها من صكوك قانونية)،هذا ما ساعد على تحول في البعد العالمي لموضوع البيئة مما انتقل الاهتمام حول البيئة من موضوع التلوث الى موضوع التغير المناخي ودور انواع الوقود فيه، مما خلق الاجواءفي عقد مؤتمر الارض في( ريودي جانرو) في يونيو 1992 الذي صدر عنه إعلان (ريودي جانيرو) جاء في المبدأ الرابع(ان تكون حماية البيئة جزآ لا يتجزأ من عملية التنمية ولايمكن النظرفيها بمعزل عنها،كما تعترف للدول بحقها السيادي في استغلال مواردها وفى سياساتها البيئية والتنموية شريطة ان لا تسبب أنشطته أضرارآ بيئية لدول أخرى او لمناطق واقعة خارج حدودها). في مطلع عام 1998 قادت الدول الصناعية في مؤتمر (كيوتو) للمناخ باليابان مفاوضات مكثفة وصولآ لتوزيع معدلات خفض نسب الانبعاثات الضارة للبيئة والمتسببة في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض.
تضاعفت الشكوك المثارة حول دور البترول بمشتقاته وتكنولوجياته في تلوث البيئة عامة وعلى تلوث البحار خاصة بزيت البترول ،طبقا للأحصائيات العالمية تشير بأن التصريف الصناعي والمدني يمثل 37% وتنتج عن إلقاء المخلفات البترولية الناتجة عن العمليات الصناعية، وحوالي 33% من مخلفات السفن البحرية والناقلات البترولية ، حوالي12% من حوادث الناقلات البترولية،حوالي 9% البراكين والحمم البركاية والرماد البركاني والميا ه الكبريتية،حوالي 7% تنتج عن الرشوحات البترولية الطبيعية وحوالي2% من عمليات البحث والتنقيب عن البترول وانتاجه. أضافة الى تأثير الحروب علىالبيئة ولاسيما بعد حرب الخليج ،حيث تم حرق المئات من آبار البترول إضافة الى تسرب حوالي 8 ملايين طن من النفط في مياه الخليج وتكون بحيرات أو برك بترولية فوق رمال الصحراء ونشأت من حرائق البترول سحابة كثيفة من الدخان حجبت الشمس من سماء الكويت وجعلت الحرارة تنخفض عشرة درجات مئوية تحت المعدل ووصل تأثير التلوث البيئي الى مدينة موسكو التي تبعد أكثر من 3000 كيلومتر من موقع الخليج،كما ادى كارثة تلوث البيئة في الخليج الى سقوط أمطار سوداء فوق ايران العراق، الهند ، الصين وتساقط الثلوج السوداء فوق قمم جبال كشمير التي تقع على بعد 2400 كيلومتر من الكويت، ناهيك عن القضاء تقريبا على الطيوروالاسماك والاحياء المائية والاعشاب البحرية، إضافةالى تلوث التربة بالمعادن الثقيلة والهيدروكربونات ذات العلاقة بالسرطان. 


ضريبة الكربون

لقد بذلت الدول الصناعية جهودا كثيرا لتطبيق أجراءات رفع كفائة استخدام الطاقة ولخفض استهلاك النفط، ، ولقد لجأت بعض الدول الصناعية لفرض ما يسمى( بضريبة الكاربون) كوسيلة لتقليص اعتماد هذه الدول على النفط.
أقترحت لجنة المجموعة الاوربية في آيار 1992 فرض ضريبة على مصادر الطاقة المختلفة على اساس 50% على المحتوى الحراري،و 50% على المحتوى الكاربوني، بحيث يبدأ هذه الضريبة بمقدار 3 دولارات للبرميل مكافئ النفط. في عام 1993 لتصل هذه الزيادة الى 10 دولارات في عام 2000. تحاول الدول الصناعية على المضي قدما في مشروعها الداعي الى تخفيض استهلاك البترول بالرغم من الخلافات السائدة بينها نتيجة للتكاليف الضخمة الواجب إنفاقها والتي تقدر بنحو 125 مليار دولار من أجل حماية البيئة عالميا.
ان السبب المعلن لفرض ضريبة الكاربون هو تخصيص حصيلتها لحماية البيئة ولمكافحة التلوث الناجم من إحتراق النفط ومشتقاته، والحقيقة ان في فرض ضرائب كهذه له منافع متعددة للدول الصناعية المستهلكلة اكثر منها لحماية البيئة، ومن اهم تلك المنافع في (تقليص الاعتماد على الواردات النفطية،تخفيض حجم الواردات ، لأن فرض الضرائب سيؤدي الىخفض نسبي في أستهلاك النفط وضغط بأتجاه خفض أسعاره في الاسواق العالمية، زيادة الدخل القومي من خلال الضرائب تلقي قبول في الرأي العام بسبب إتساع قاعدة مؤيدي قضية حماية البيئة).
ذكر الدكتور سوبروتو سكرتير عام منظمة الاقطار المصدرة للنفط (أبك) في مؤتمر الارض والبيئة الذي عقد في البرازيل في حزيران1992 ،( أن محاولات الربط بين البترول والتلوث وفرض ضريبة الكاربون أنما تستهدف البترول والدول المنتجة وليس القضاء على تلوث البيئة).
أن ضريبة الكاربون المقترحة ما هي إلآ شكل آخر من الضرائب المنوي فرضها لرفع دخل حكومات الدول الصناعية المستهلكة للنفط. ان ضرائب كثير من الدول ومنها دول المجموعة الاوربية هي حاليا أعلى ثلاث مرات من عائدات النفط في الدول المنتجة للنفط، ، حينا كان سعر برميل النفط الخام المصدر الى المجموعة الاوربية في بداية التسعينيات من القرن الماضي بحوالي (20 دولارا) تقريبا، بلغت الضريبة بحوالي65 دولار/ برميل منتجات. بناء على ذلك فقد قدرت حصيلة الضرائب على المنتجات النفطية المحققة في دول المجموعة الاوربية في عام 1991 بحوالي 210 مليار دولار بمعدل أستهلاك 1،3 مليون برميل/يوم ، يقابلها عائدات التصدير للدول المصدرة بحوالي 64 مليار دولار ، وعليه يمكن القول بأن فرض ضريبة الكاربون تحت عنوان حماية البيئة لهو غدر بحق الدول المنتجة للنفط ، لاسيما الدول النامية التي هي بأمس الحاجة الى الموارد المالية, ومنها العراق) بهدف تطوير وتنمية طاقاتها الانتاجية ولتحسين ظروف سكانها.
أن فرض ضريبة الكاربون من قبل الدول الصناعية المستوردة سوف يؤدي الى خفض استهلاك النفط ومن ثم الى خفض اسعار النفط مما سيؤثرسلبآ على خطط التنمية في الدول المصدرة للنفط مما يشكل ضررآ للمصالح الاساسية لهذه الدول. ضريبة الكاربون لن تحل مشاكل الثلوث في الدول الصناعية ،بل على العكس فأنها ستخلق مزيدا من المشكلات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، لذا فأن الحل السليم لايكون بفرض ضريبة أستهلاك البترول التي تؤدي الى نتائج سيئة ، بل يكون بترشيد استهلاك الطاقة ومنها البترول وبأتخاذ تدابير علمية مدروسة تتمثل في ثلاثة أتجاهات رئيسية وهي ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة من خلال طرق الاحتراق الامثل الذي سيؤدي الى خفض انبعاث الغازات الملوثة،وضع حد للتصحر الناجم من انبعاث الغازات الضارة للبيئة، الحفاظ على الغابات والاشجار وعدم قطعها وتوسيع عمليات التشجير وعمل احزمة خضراء مما يساعد على تخفيض درجات الحرارة للغلاف الجوي، دراسة الوسائل والاساليب التكنولوجية لمعالجة الغازات المنبعثة عن طريق إجراء البحوث العلمية لمعالجة الغازات وتحويلها الى غازات غير ضارة ، وهذا أمر ممكن ، بينما يؤدي منع أو الحد من استخدام البترول الى الاضرار بالتنمية الاقتصادية.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

مواجهة تحديات البترول:

تتطلب مواجهة تلك التحديات إجراء تغيرات أساسية في عدد من عقليات وأساليب إدارة العمل، هناك بعض الخطوات المقترحة لأيجاد حلول علمية ناجحة لمواجهة هذه التحديات ،ومن أبرز تلك الخطوط ما يلي:
1-عقد إجتماعات والمؤتمرات ،تقودها المنظمات المختصة بالبترول( أوبك ،وغيرها من الدول المنتجة للبترول ،الجمعيات الجيولوجية والجمعيات الجيوفيزيائية للأستكشاف ، جمعيات مهندسي البترول وغيرها) لتبادل الآراء وتعصيف ألأفكار حول الامور ذات الاهتمام المشترك ومن اهمها دراسة سبل ترشيد وخفض التكاليف.
2-خلق نشاط عالمي مكثف لتطويرونقل التكنولوجيا للأستفادة من التقدم الفني والانجازات التي يحرزها العالم بما يساعد عل خفض تكاليف الانتاج ويقلل من مخاطر الاستثمار.ساعدت الدراسات الجيولوجية والجيوفيزيائية المتطورة في اكتشاف الكثير من حقول النفط ،إضافة الى تنمية وتطوير الحقول من خلال الاهتمام بعمليات الصيانة والوقاية والحفر وتقييم الاحتياطي البترولي وتقنيات الاستخراج.
3-ترشيد الاستهلاك المحلي في الدول المنتجة والعمل على تشجيع استخدام الغازالطبيعي بدلآ من النفط الذي ساعد وسيساعد على تحريرفائض أكبر من الزيت الخام للتصديرفي الدول المنتجة للنفط وخاصة في الدول المصدرة للنفط (اوبك) ودول منطقة الشرق الاوسط التي لم تستعمل الغاز الطبيعي بشكل ملحوظ.
4-مساعدة الدول النامية على إقامة بنية أساسية لأستخدام الزيت والغاز بدلآ من الاعتماد على الاشجار والغابات لتلبية احتياجاتهم من الطاقة ، هذا يساعد على الحفاظ على المساحات الخضراء بما يعود بالنفع على البيئة العالمية.
5-تطوير نظم الادارة بما يحقق أهداف العمل من خلال تطبيق مفاهيم جديدة لتنظيم المشاركة والجودة من اجل الاسراع في تنفيذ خطوات اخرى تساعد على تطبيق الاساليب الحديثة في خفض التكاليف وزيادة القيمة للعمل دون إنفاق إستثمارات باهضة.
6-الدخول في مشاركات تقوم على الثقة والتعاون المتبادل لتحسين ظروف العمل وزيادة وتطوير عمليات الاستكشاف.لقد أصبح نظام المشاركة والتحالف على مستوى العالم وسيلة شائعة لخفض التكاليف وتقليل المخاطر،اضافة الى كونها أفضل وسيلة في معالجة مشاكل البيئة وفي مواجهة التحديات الاخرى ،ومنها تحدىالارهاب التي تتوجهه أنظاره صوب الشركات النفطية وطرق امدادها ونقلها .
7-الاهتمام بنظام تكامل الخدمات من خلال توحيد مواردها لمواجهة التحديات التي تفرضها عوامل السوق وجمع أنشطتها لتقليل التكاليف وتحسين جودة المنتوجات والخدمات بما يحقق مكاسب لكل الاطراف.
8-وضع مزايا البيئة للغاز في الاعتبار عند تسعير الغاز يؤدي الى تحسين اقتصاديات مشروعات الغاز سيخلق وضعا يتنافس في اسعاره مع البترول وغيره من مصادر الطاقة مما سيؤدي الى انتشار استخدام الغاز في بعض المناطق التي تهتم بالبيئة.
9- العمل على إقامة سوق عالمي للغاز مثل سوق البترول العالمي، حيث يوجد حاليا عددا محدودا من الاسواق التي تستطيع من خلالها حصر الحركة التجارية لتداول الغاز على المستوى الاقليمي، حيث هناك خطوط لنقل الغاز ، مثلا من كندا الى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، ومن دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق الى دول أوربا الغربية، ومن دول آسيا واستراليا والخليج الى اليابان بأستخدام الناقلات البحرية. كل هذه الاسواق لا زالت مفككة ، ولذا لا زال الغاز سلعة محلية وأقليمية، هناك بوادر تشجع على خلق سوق عالمي موحد للغاز الطبيعي.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

الختام

الخلاصة والاستنتاجات:


ان اول خطوة في الطريق السليم لتحقيق التطور والتنمية في كافة المجالات ومنها في مجال الموارد الطبيعية في بلد ما تكمن في (ادراك مرارة الواقع والاحساس بفداحة المشاكل، والخروج من حلقات الاوهام ، مما سيمكن من اعداد العدة لمواجهة كل ذلك والتصدي للقضية بالمستوى الذي يتكافأ مع حجمها. يمكن تحقيق ذلك من خلال توفير الاستقرارالسياسي ، هذا الاستقرار يرتبط بخلق مناخ ملائم للتخطيط لتوجيه مسار التغيير الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسيطرة على البيئة والقدرة على استخدام الموارد ومعيار التطوروالنمية هوالكفائة والفعالية ومدى تحكم الدولة في السيطرة على مواردها وتوجيهها وفق خطط وبرامج واضحة الأهداف وقدرتها على توجيه الطاقات البشرية للمساهمة الفعالة في تحقيق تلك الاهداف. التنمية مسألة نسبية ودائمة التغير لذا فان اهداف التنمية تتغير وفقا لما يحتاج اليه المجتمع باعتبار ان التطور والتنمية هما عملية شاملة لمختلف اوجه النشاط في المجتمع بما يحقق رفاهية الانسان وكرامته. 
يمكن تلخص الدروس والأستنتاجاتبما يلي:

1-انتهاج سياسة انتاجية وتصديرية للنفط مبنية على الحاجة لتمويل الخدمات والمشاريع الانتاجية في الدرجة الاولى وعدم استنزاف الموارد النفطية بصورة تفوق حاجات الاقتصاد الجارية والانمائية لأن النفط في مكمنه الطبيعي سيحقق في المستقبل سعرا أعلى في الحقب القادمة عندما تدخل المنطقة عهد التصنيع الكثيف وسيكون مردوده على الاجيال القادمة اكثر ضمانا.هذا مايتطلب البحث عن تنويع مصادرالدخل من خلال الاعتماد على(بناء قاعدة صناعية،تنمية القطاع الزراعي، استغلال الثروة المائية ، اقامة اسواق مالية وغيرها من مصادر الدخل) دون الاعتماد على النفط فقط المتداول حاليا في الدول الغنية بالنفط ، بحكم اعتماد تلك الدول على مورد واحد - البترول وبحكم العوامل الخارجية التي تلعب دورا رئيسيا في انتاج البترول وربما في استثمار عائداته مما ادى وسيؤدي تلك السياسة الى محكومية الدولة بالعوامل الخارجية، يعود سبب ذلك الى ضعف التخطيط ،أو إنعدام الارادة السياسية وعدم وجود الاجهزة والمؤسسات والقوى البشرية القادرة على التنفيذ بسبب غياب او ضعف الرؤية الواضحة للاهداف على المدى القريب والبعيد،وهنا تكمن دور القيادات السياسية التي لها دور اساسي في صياغة الاهداف العامة وتحديد اولوياتها وتوزيع الموارد والتاثير والتوجيه للمجتمع ككل بصفة عامة وللأجهزة الادارية العامة بصفة خاصة، لذا يمكن القول بان القيادات السياسية كان وسيكون من بين اهم المقومات أحيانأ واهم المعوقات في أحيان اخرى لأدارة تنمية الدولة.
2- الاعتماد على مورد واحد فقط كالبترول كما هو الحال في اغلب دول النفطية في الشرق الاوسط يجعل البنيان الاقتصادي يتأثركبيرا بأية هزات تتعرض لها هذا المورد(البترول) واية تقلبات في السوق العالمي مما يعني بأن مستقبل الدولة مهدد بالمخاطر على المدى البعيد.
3- العوائد النفطية الزائدة في الدول النفطية النامية لها سلبيات على المجتمع ، حيث تشير الدراسات المتخصصة في مجال النفط في الدول المنتجة للنفط ، بأنه كلما ازدادت العوائد النفطية كلما انغمس المجتمع في هذه الدول بصورة اكبر في النشاط الاستهلاكي التبذيري ويصبح الاعتماد مكثفا على استيراد السلع والخدمات من الخارج وهنا تظهر في مثل تلك الدول مشكلة الانماط الجديدة للاستهلاك والاستنزاف العشوائي من الموارد النفطية.
4- يعتمد اساس الصناعات النفطية علىمدى القدرة على توطينها ونقل التكنولوجيا والخبرة الادارية الى الكفاءات المحلية وبناء قاعدة تنشر منها التكنولوجيا والخبرة الادارية الي بقية الصناعات التي تساعد على تطورها وازدهارها. الدول المنتجة والغنية بالبترول تعتبر من انسب مناطق العالم ملائمة للصناعات النفطية والبتروكيميائية بسبب توافر المواد الاولية اللازمة وتوافر مصادرالتمويل الكافية،اما اذا ارتكز بنائها على القوى البشرية الاجنبية فقط فتظهرالصناعات النفطية بمثابة مستعمرات صناعية في الدولة.
5- التنسيق بين الدول النفطية يشكل السبيل الرئيسي لكسر حلقات التبعية ويتم ذلك من خلال تعزيز وتقوية مجالات التعاون الاساسية(الاقتصادية ،الاجتماعية ،الصناعية ،المالية ،الزراعية ،التعليمية ،التجارية ،النقل،الطاقة ،المياه والصحة وغيرها من المجالات) بين الدول المنتجة للنفط.ان عوامل اخفاق في تحقيق هذا الهدف تكمن في التشتت والانقسام السياسي وتباين الانظمة السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية بين الدول النفطية مما يجعل من الصعوبة بمكان تحقيق اطار التكامل بينها على المدى القريب.
6-اتباع سياسة بترولية موحدة في مجال الاسعار والانتاج مع استغلال الثروة النفطية من اجل استغلال هذا المورد افضل استغلال ممكن لخدمة اغراض التنمية، لايخفى علينا جميعا بان المال وخاصة البترولي لايصنع المعجزة وقد يذهب هدرا اذا لم يستثمر وفقا لدراسة ما،واكدت الدراسات بان القدرة الادارية وليست الموارد المالية هي التي تتحكم في القدرة على تحقيق التنمية والتطور وهناك اتفاق على ان التنمية الادارية شرط اساسي لتحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية. كانت المتغيرات السياسية الداخلية والخارجية في الماضي والحاضر وحتى في المستقبل لها اثرها الكبير في تحديد المنهج الذي تتبعه الدول النفطية وخاصة في حالة عدم توفر البنيان السياسي القوى بمؤسسات الدول النفطية التي لا تزال ضعيفة في مواجهة الاطماع الخارجية.
7- من طبيعة البيروقراطية عامة وفي الدول المنتجة للنفط خاصة تبين بأن البيروقراطية تحارب التطور وتحاول ان تحل المشكلات الحديثة في اطارتقليدي وبمفهوم تقليدي، وتعارض التنظيم لأنه يكشف كل السلبيات الوظيفية ،قائمة سلبيات البيروقراطية طويلة حين تضاف اليها الاهدار في استخدام الموارد ومنها النفطية ،والتهرب من المسؤولية،عدم وجود خطوط واضحة للسلطة والمسؤولين وعدم وجود تحديد دقيق لمهام كل وظيفة والازدواجية والتكرار في اداء المهام وانعدام التنسيق بين الاجهزة او حتى داخل الجهاز الواحد في مؤسسات الدولة.
8-أغلب الدول النفطية مشدوده الى ماضيها بروابط القبلية والاسرية ،تلعب الاعتبارات والقيم الشخصية والمجتمعية فيها دورا كبيرا في التاثير على الاجراءات الادارية وتوزيع الخدمات التي تقدمها الاجهزة الحكومية،ولعل هذا واحد من ابرز اسباب انتشارظاهرة المحسوبية والواسطة،مما يضاعف نمو هذا السلوك البيروقراطي الى انعدام الثواب والعقاب او ممارسته بطريقة مزاجية تعتمد على الاعتبارات الشخصية اكثر من اعتمادها على المعاير الموضوعية والقانونية .هذا الاسلوب ادى وسيؤدي الى النمو العشوائي في حجم الاجهزة الحكومية ولذاتعاني اغلب الدول النفطية من وطأة التضخم الوظيفي، وما خلق ويخلق ظاهرة الفساد الاداري التي لها الوان متعددة ومداخل متعددة، الرشوة لون واساءة استخدام السلطة لون، والمحسوبية لون،وليس اللون المالي في الفساد هو اكثر ضررا بل قد يترتب على تعيين غير الكفوء في وظيفة قيادية ليس آهلآ لها اضرارا متعددة اكبر بكثير من مجرد ضرر الرشوة.تتحول ظاهرة الرشوة في ظل مثل هذه الظروف الى وسيلة مقنعة تحت اسماء مقبولة مثل العمولة أو التسويق مع الشركات النفطية المحلية والاجنبة المتهافتة على انتزاع نصيبها من الكسب والثروة ،مما خلق وسيخلق غالبآ فجوة واسعة بين المواطنين وبين القيادات البيروقراطية والسياسية التي غالبا ما كان وسيكون لها دور غير مباشر في تعميق مظاهر الفساد الاداري والمالي في اجهزة الدولة.
9- تفعيل دور القطاع الخاص في المشاركة باعداد وتنفيذ خطط وبرامج التنمية وتوفير المناخ الملائم واعطاءالفرصة لها لكي تنمو وينمو معها الخبرة والتجربة التي تساعدها على السرعة في تنفيذ المشاريع وفي اتخاذ القرارات وفي تجنب الاهدار والضياع وفي تخفيض التكلفة وفي الارتفاع بمستوىالاداء، كما هوالحال في الدول المتقدمة ، إن ما يعاني القطاع الخاص في الدول النامية ومنها النفطية غالبآ ما تعود الى سيطرة اجهزة الحكومية التي مدت سلطانها على القطاع الخاص وفرضت عليه الكثير من الاجراءات والقيود البيروقراطية في توجيهها وتنظيمها لهذا القطاع مما حد وسيحد كثيرا من قدرته على ممارسة دور فعال في مسيرة تنمية البلد .
10- لم تصرف الدول النامية ومنها النفطية إهتمامآ الى البحث العلمي ولا يشكل الانفاق علىالبحث العلمي نسبة تذكر من ناتجه المالي الاجمالي ،ويبرز الاهتمام بالبحث العلمي كمظهر شكلي يرمز الى التقدم. ا ن قلة الاهتمام بالبحث العلمي عامل ساعد وسيساعدعلى ترسيخ حلقة التبعية التكنولوجية حول الدول النامية ومنها تنمية صناعة البترول من خلال الاعتماد المتعاظم على الاجهزة والآلات والخبرة الاجنبية دون الاهتمام في أنشاء مؤسسات ومعاهد عالية لتخريج الفنيين ةالمختصيين الذين يمثلون القاعدة الاساسية لنقل التكنولوجيا وتطويرها ، اضافة الى ضرورة السعي لتحيز العلماء والمختصيين المهاجرين الى الدول الصناعية للمساهمة في تنفيذ خطط وبرامج تطويروتنمية البلد.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أغسطس 2006)

المصادر:

1- حمدي البنبي. البترول بين النظرية والتطبيق
2- حمدي البنبي. البترول والحياة.
3- اسامة عبالرحمة. البيروقراطية النفطية ومعضلة التنمية.
4- محمد اسامة عجاج . تغيرات على الخريطة السياسية لمنطقة الخليج.
5- صلاح عدس. البترول ،مخاطره الصحية وتلوث البيئة.
6- د. عيسى عبدة. بترول المسلمين .
7- نصر السيد نصر . الموارد الاقتصادية.
8-د. بيوار خنسي مقالات متنوعة عن النفط،،المياه والبيئة.
9-د. بيوار خنسي . ملف النفط في العراق،الماضي وآفاق الحاضر والمستقبل.
10- هوكر . دور الصحافة الكردية في تطوير الوعي القومي الكردي.
11-د. بيوار خنسي . نبذة تاريخية عن تاريخ بحر التيسيس ، باللغة الكردية.
12-د.محمد أمين الشهاوي. تغير المناخ ومستقبل الارض. سلسلة العلم والحياة.
13-حكمت سامي سلمان.نفط العراق.1979،دارالرشيد للنشر.


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (5 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله, والله مجهود كبير جداً,,,,,

ولكنني أفضل يا أخي أن تنزل ملف وورد أو Pdf سيكون أفضل وأجمل من ذلك!!!!!


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل/ محمد الحلو
مرحبا بك معنا في ملتقانا الهندسي العربي
أود أن أشكرك لأنك لست كغيرك فأنت أكثر إهتماما بقسمك بارك الله فيك
لذلك أدعوك لدعم نشاط قسم هندسة البترول هنا في هذا المنتدى بآراء ومواضيع جاده وهادفة لزيادة فعاليته ....... وربنا يوفقك
إلى الأمام دائما ..... أخوك/ محمد حمزه


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (6 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز: محمد حمزة
جزاك الله كل خير على رفع المعنويات,,,,,,,,,,,,,

أريد منك يا أخي أن تقول لي الطريقة التي يمكن لي أن أنزل بها ملفات ملحقة (مربوطة) Attached Files

وجزاك الله كل خير
peteng.mzhelu***********


----------



## محمد حمزه (6 أغسطس 2006)

*بس كده ، من عيناي الإثنين*

هذه هي طريقة تحميل الملفات على الموقع:

1- عليك أن تختار الذهاب إلى النمط المتقدم للرد.
2- إختر علامة




من الشريط العلوي ، فستفتح لك نافذة يمكنك من خلالها تحميل ما تشاء من ملفات.

نحن في الإنتظار ......... مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## makeyhashem (7 أغسطس 2006)

هل تكفي لو قلت من اعماق قلبي شكرا أخي على الموضوع والبحث الكبير والمتكامل ؟ لن تكفي حقك شيء أخي العزيز .أدعو لك عند رب كريم بالعلم والصحة والعافية . وفقكم الله وأدامكم فخرا وذخرا للمسلمين والطيبين على ارض المعمورة ....
اخوكم \ مكي هاشم العبادي


----------



## دعيج (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكر وتقدير للاستاذ هاني مشرف الفلزات
وندعوا الله تعالى ان يوفق الجميع لكل خير


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكر وتقدير للاستاذ هاني مشرف الفلزات
وندعوا الله تعالى ان يوفق الجميع لكل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر القاسم (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
بارك الله بك على هذا الكم من المعلومات حول هندسة البترول، أرجو أن تزودني ببعض المعلومات عن الحفر البحري.
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alwardrus (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل هاني شرف الدين
يا ليت يتحول واضعين الكتب العلميه في هذا المجال من لفظ -بترول- الي نفط
تحياتي الي شخصك النبيل


----------



## ماريا زيدان (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله في هذا المجهود ونسال الله ان يكون عطاء دائم


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات الثمينة والتي غالبا كان الجميع جاهلينها


----------



## ah_fasad (22 سبتمبر 2007)

لا الله ينور مقال ممتاااااااااااااااااز جدا وفى انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## الاعصار (18 فبراير 2008)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير احمد (1 أبريل 2008)

موضوع هايل ويارب يكتب لك لكل حرف حسنة


----------



## kareemadel (3 أبريل 2008)

بجد الموضوع ممتع جدا ويفيد الكل...بارك الله فيك


----------



## prof mido (5 أبريل 2008)

والله ياهندسه مشكور علي المقال الرائع
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مصطفى اسماعيل نديم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / هاني شرف الدين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والعرض الشيق .
الله يوفقك ، ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،، 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------

